# Der Umgang und das Miteinander



## Warwolve (5. März 2011)

Ich eröffne diesen Thread jetzt einfach mal da mir in letzter Zeit wann immer ich auf Buffed unterwegs bin auffällt das der Umgang und der respekt untereinander teilweise sehr nachlassen. Bestes beispiel sind hier die Kommentare zu Buffedthemen.

Hier gibt es vor asllem ein Wort das mir immer öfters sehr negativ auffällt und wohl mittlerweile Alltag zu sein scheint: Fanboy

Da ich vorrangig WoW spiele fällt es mir natürlich in WoW Themen am häufigsten auf das bekennende Spielfans so oder schlimmer noch betitelt werden wenn sie ihre positive Meinung zuum Spiel kund tun. Ich gehe mal davon aus das auch in andern Spielen die Fans von Kritikern das selbe erleben. Nur verstehe ich nicht warum. Ist es mittlerweile so wichtig welches Spiel man spielt? Muss man schon aus Prinzip weil man ein bestimmtes Spiel mag die Spieler aller andern Spiele angreifen? Gerade das wir heute so eine Auswahl an verschiedenen Spielen haben sollte jedem die Möglichkeit geben sich das auszusuchen was ihm gefällt und gleichzeitig die Vorliebe der andern respektieren und auch wert schätzen.

Sicher wenn ein Spiel veränderungen erfährt oder es gravierende Neuerungen gibt wie gerade WoW und Blizz es öfters tun ist es für manche die das Alte so schätzten erst einmal ungewohnt und manch einer will oder kann sich der Änderung nicht anpassen. Aber realität ist Veränderung und nicht Stagnation. Das heist nicht das jeder Veränderung gut oder erstrebenswert ist. Viele Spieler die Classic oder BC Zeiten so schätzten und jetzt die freude verlieren kann ich sogar verstehen. Nicht verstehen kann ich wen diese Spieler jeden angreifen der die Veränderung mag oder lobt. Onlinegames sind für ein Massenpuplikum konzipiert nicht für eine handvoll elitärer Spieler die meint es muss alles ihren Vorstellungen entprechen. 

Bsp: ich selber kann mit Raidgilden bzw raiden nach festen Zeitplänen und Onlinepflicht in der jeweiligen Gilde nix anfangen. ich mag die Freiheit und mein RL und muss auch noch 8 Stunden am Tag arbeiten. Ich wäre dort nie gut aufgehoben und verstehe nicht warum sich diese Spieler das antun. Das ist meine Meinung. Aber nichtdestotrotz respktiere ich diese Spieler und es würde mir nie einfallen sie von der Seit her anzumachen.

Ich wäre für höher Ep Anforderungen im Leveln selbst im unteren Levelbereich und weniger EP für Quests und Mobs usw. Werde ich nie kriegen weil es die Mehrheit nicht will sondern schnell und effektiv hochleveln will in den endbereich. Damit kann ich leben und schalte eben die Ep alle paar Stufen aus in SW ;-)

Ist es so schwer den anderen zu respektieren? Ich glaube nicht. Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal wieder in Erinnerung rufen wir sind alle hier Menschen und Gamer und können mit Anstand und Respekt miteinander umgehen und die Spielweise des andern akzeptieren auch wenn sie uns persönlich nicht liegt oder wir nen ganz andern geschmack haben. 

Natrülich heist das nicht das man alles loben oder gar gut heissen soll. Aber man kann konstruktiv und sinnvoll sagen was einem warum nicht gefällt und auch akzeptieren das wer anders ne eigene Meinung hat. Hassgeflame nur um das Motzenwillens bringt keinem etwas ausser das wie bei mir in letzter zeit Unmut ensteht und ich nicht mehr so die freude habe in Foren reinzuschauen da es zu oft ausartet. 

In diesem Sinne: Viel Spaß beim Zocken der Games die euch gefallen ;-)


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2011)

Der harsche Umgangston ist uns innerhalb der Community durchaus bewusst. Wir arbeiten seit einiger Zeit an Änderungen der Verhaltensregeln und der Durchsetzungspolitik auf buffed, die demnächst greifen werden, um den Umgangston im Forum und den Kommentaren auf ein erträgliches Niveau zu führen. Auch wenn das einigen Usern nicht gefallen wird und das Geschrei von wegen "Meinungsfreiheitsunterdrückung" losgehen wird. Jedoch sind das dann nur die User, die Meinungen und sachliche(!) Kritik von Flamerei, Diffamierung und Rufmord nicht unterscheiden können. Unter anderem wird das auch die "Fanboy"-Geschichten betreffen. Wer sich also nur in Kommentaren und Threads beteiligt, um Fans/Spieler eines anderen Spiels zu provozieren und Flamewars vom Zaun zu brechen, hat keine guten Karten mehr und muss mit schnelleren Ausschlüssen ohne Verwarnung, sowie dem Entfernen des jeweiligen Beitrags und sämtlicher Reaktionen darauf rechnen.


----------



## Frauenversteher (5. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der harsche Umgangston ist uns innerhalb der Community durchaus bewusst. Wir arbeiten seit einiger Zeit an Änderungen der Verhaltensregeln und der Durchsetzungspolitik auf buffed, die demnächst greifen werden, um den Umgangston im Forum und den Kommentaren auf ein erträgliches Niveau zu führen. Auch wenn das einigen Usern nicht gefallen wird und das Geschrei von wegen "Meinungsfreiheitsunterdrückung" losgehen wird. Jedoch sind das dann nur die User, die Meinungen und sachliche(!) Kritik von Flamerei, Diffamierung und Rufmord nicht unterscheiden können. Unter anderem wird das auch die "Fanboy"-Geschichten betreffen. Wer sich also nur in Kommentaren und Threads beteiligt, um Fans/Spieler eines anderen Spiels zu provozieren und Flamewars vom Zaun zu brechen, hat keine guten Karten mehr und muss mit schnelleren Ausschlüssen ohne Verwarnung, sowie dem Entfernen des jeweiligen Beitrags und sämtlicher Reaktionen darauf rechnen.



Mich würde interessieren wie Ihr das umsetzten wollt aber das darfst Du bestimmt nicht verraten oder?


----------



## Fasor (5. März 2011)

natürliche auslese

Auch in der nicht internetgesellschaft werden menschen die sich nicht behnemen können gemiden und ausgeschlossen, und es ist längst überfällig dieses auf internetplattformen oder Spielen auch dementsprechend durchzuführen.

Verschieden meinungen sind gut aber nicht dazu da deswegen andere anzufeinden, sie als dumm oder unfähig zu beschimpfen. 

Deswegen Daumen hoch buffed.de!


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2011)

Frauenversteher schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren wie Ihr das umsetzten wollt aber das darfst Du bestimmt nicht verraten oder?



Nur soviel: Bisher gab es Grundregeln für User und Moderatoren. Die Moderatoren konnten nach eigenem Ermessen aber unter Einhaltung der internen Regeln handeln. Es wird demnächst straffere, aber auch detailliertere Verhaltens-Regeln und genauere Moderationsregeln bei der Durchsetzung geben, damit alle Moderatoren gleichermaßen handeln und sich Moderatoren, sowie User auf die gleichen Handlungen berufen können. Aber es muss sich auch jeder gleichermaßen Bewusst sein, dass jeder Verstoß gleicher Art gleichwertig behandelt wird. Das ist noch nicht fertig definiert - ein Punktesystem ist auch nicht auszuschließen.

*edit* Um die Richtung klar zumachen: WoW-Fanboys die bspw. ins HDRO-Forum springen oder in Aion-News kommentieren, um zum eigenen Vergnügen in Thread/News XYZ das Spiel schlecht zu machen und umgekehrt, dürfen sich schon mal auf Auszeiten freuen. Wer andere User persönlich angreift, ebenfalls - dabei ist es egal, ob er/sie sich seiner offensiven Ausdrucksweise bewusst war. Also Dinge wie "@User XYZ: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten" SIND persönliche Angriffe. Die Aussage eines anderen Users als "Schwachsinn" zu bezeichnen ist beispielsweise auch ein persönlicher Angriff. Letzteres wird nicht unbedingt mit einer Schreibsperre versehen, aber kann in Zukunft gelöscht werden.


----------



## Pyrodimi (5. März 2011)

Das klingt echt mal top  
Bisschen Spät aber doch..nur Schade das das Ingame noch immer nicht funktioniert..aber wie heisst es so schön:
Assozalität führt in die Isolation.
Ma dickes Daumen hoch und freue mich schon endlich mal auf gehobenen und vorallem hochwertigen Niveau hier mal diskutieren zu können


----------



## Warwolve (5. März 2011)

Ja das klingt echt mal nicht schlecht. Meinungsfreiheit hat sehr viele Formen und ich finde die zivisliserte auf der Basis einer sachlichen gerne auch kritischen Diskussionsform macht mehr Spaß und ist konstruktiver als Hass geflame. Hitzig ist ja auch ok weil leidenschaft zum zocken gehört ;-)


----------



## Stanglnator (5. März 2011)

Zum Thema spät aber doch: Ja, das stimmt. Wir waren in dieser Hinsicht vielleicht zu naiv bzw. haben zu lange an die Vernunft der User geglaubt. Auch jetzt noch bin ich sicher, dass es die Mehrheit der Spieler und Internetnutzer auf die Reihe bekommt, sich normal mit anderen zu verständigen und die Meinung anderer zu tolerieren. Allerdings ist buffed.de einfach zu groß bzw. zu stark besucht, wodurch die Aus-der-Reihe-Tänzer einfach extrem auffallen. Hier setzen wir an.


----------



## Derulu (5. März 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Bisschen Spät aber doch..nur Schade das das Ingame noch immer nicht funktioniert..aber wie heisst es so schön:
> Assozalität führt in die Isolation.



Es funktioniert auch Ingame, schon genug Accounts gesehen, die wegen Beleidigungen eine zeitlang aussetzen durften...nur weil man es nicht immer explizit mitbekommt, wenn ein Spieler verwarnt oder gar zeitweilig gebannt wird, heißt das nicht, dass nichts passiert


----------



## Fedaykin (5. März 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Zum Thema spät aber doch: Ja, das stimmt. Wir waren in dieser Hinsicht vielleicht zu naiv bzw. haben zu lange an die Vernunft der User geglaubt. Auch jetzt noch bin ich sicher, dass es die Mehrheit der Spieler und Internetnutzer auf die Reihe bekommt, sich normal mit anderen zu verständigen und die Meinung anderer zu tolerieren. Allerdings ist buffed.de einfach zu groß bzw. zu stark besucht, wodurch die Aus-der-Reihe-Tänzer einfach extrem auffallen. Hier setzen wir an.



Durchaus interessant. Zuerst einmal möchte ich euch zu diesem Schritt gratulieren. Es wird Zeit, bzw. kommt er ggf. schon zu spät.

Auf der anderen Seite kann ich mich noch mehrere Diskussionen mit Moderatoren erinnern, bei denen ich mehrmals das Fehlverhalten und die direkte persönliche Beleidigung einzelner Forenteilnehmer angesprochen habe. Damals war es den besagten Moderatoren völlig egal, bzw. wurde mir eindringlich gesagt, ich solle mich aus diesen Dingen, welche lediglich Moderatoren betreffen, doch gefälligst raushalten.

Und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ich nicht der erste Forenteilnehmer bin, der dies offen und in privaten Nachrichten anspricht. Anscheinend war es dem Team von buffed.de herzlich egal. Doch nun, plötzlich, als Antwort (es wurde nicht einmal pro-aktiv angesprochen) auf einen neuen Beitrag kommt ihr mit diesen Änderungen über den Weg. Hoffen wir mal, dass der Zug mittlerweile nicht abgefahren ist. Günstige Gelegenheiten zur Besserung des Klimas innerhalb der Foren hat es in der Vergangenheit genug gegeben, leider ließ man diese verstreichen.

Hoffe wir, dass es jetzt etwas bringt. Und auch zügig umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Grushdak (5. März 2011)

Ich würde mich noch mehr über die neuen Regeln freuen, 
wenn es die Verhaltensformen der User und das Buffedteam gleichermaßen betrifft/einschließt. 

greetz


----------



## bluewhiteangel (5. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Aussage eines anderen Users als "Schwachsinn" zu bezeichnen ist beispielsweise auch ein persönlicher Angriff.



Was ist denn, wenns wirklich Schwachsinn ist? Ich mein, einfaches Beispiel.... "Lohnt es sich für Hunter Rüstungsteile mit Wille zu tragen?" "ja, auf jeden Fall!" Was soll man dazu schreiben? "Nein, deine persönliche Meinung ist in meinen Augen falsch, weil..." wird wohl kaum der Ottonormalschreiber auf buffed hinbekommen.


----------



## Quentaros (5. März 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Zum Thema spät aber doch: Ja, das stimmt. Wir waren in dieser Hinsicht vielleicht zu naiv bzw. haben zu lange an die Vernunft der User geglaubt. Auch jetzt noch bin ich sicher, dass es die Mehrheit der Spieler und Internetnutzer auf die Reihe bekommt, sich normal mit anderen zu verständigen und die Meinung anderer zu tolerieren. Allerdings ist buffed.de einfach zu groß bzw. zu stark besucht, wodurch die Aus-der-Reihe-Tänzer einfach extrem auffallen. Hier setzen wir an.



Falls ihr unterbesetzt seit, könnt ihr mich gerne einstellen. Der Postinator ;-) Jegliche Posts die mir und euch nicht passen wegen regelverstoss, entferne ich die dann


----------



## Quentaros (5. März 2011)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Was ist denn, wenns wirklich Schwachsinn ist? Ich mein, einfaches Beispiel.... "Lohnt es sich für Hunter Rüstungsteile mit Wille zu tragen?" "ja, auf jeden Fall!" Was soll man dazu schreiben? "Nein, deine persönliche Meinung ist in meinen Augen falsch, weil..." wird wohl kaum der Ottonormalschreiber auf buffed hinbekommen.



Musst euch mal im SPON (Spiegel-Online.de Forum) mal rumtreiben, da wird so geschrieben wenn nicht noch komplizierter


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. März 2011)

@bluewhiteangel

In so einem Fall würde ich mir als Moderator wünschen, dass der Post reportet und der Fragesteller darauf hingewiesen wird, dass der entsprechende User falsch liegt. Fakten, die dies begründen sind natürlich gerne gesehen. Die Entscheidung, ob der reportete User einfach nur versucht hat zu provozieren oder nicht, sollte den Moderatoren überlassen werden.

Es geht nicht darum, dass man jemanden, der nur Unsinn erzählt, trotzdem ernst nimmt. Das erwartet keiner von euch und ihr sollt demjenigen auch eure Meinung dazu sagen dürfen. Es ist einfach nur wichtig, dabei den richtigen Tonfall beizubehalten.

@Quentaros

Bitte keine Doppelposts, dafür gibt es die Editier-Funktion.


----------



## Quentaros (5. März 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> @Quentaros
> 
> Bitte keine Doppelposts, dafür gibt es die Editier-Funktion.



Ups sry, war in der editier funktion und hab nix geändert, da bin ich per "eine Seite zurück" Button drauf....


----------



## Dark_Lady (5. März 2011)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Was ist denn, wenns wirklich Schwachsinn ist? Ich mein, einfaches Beispiel.... "Lohnt es sich für Hunter Rüstungsteile mit Wille zu tragen?" "ja, auf jeden Fall!" Was soll man dazu schreiben? "Nein, deine persönliche Meinung ist in meinen Augen falsch, weil..." wird wohl kaum der Ottonormalschreiber auf buffed hinbekommen.




Wo ist das problem, in dem Fall dann statt "Schwachsinn" einfach zu schrieben "nein, das ist falsch, denn..."?
Das ist doch etwas, was jeder normale User hinbekommen sollte, nämlich ne Begründung zu seiner Meinung zu liefern, oder zumindest eine andere meinung mit einer passenden Begründung zu wiederlegen...


----------



## Terminsel (5. März 2011)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Was ist denn, wenns wirklich Schwachsinn ist? Ich mein, einfaches Beispiel.... "Lohnt es sich für Hunter Rüstungsteile mit Wille zu tragen?" "ja, auf jeden Fall!" Was soll man dazu schreiben? "Nein, deine persönliche Meinung ist in meinen Augen falsch, weil..." wird wohl kaum der Ottonormalschreiber auf buffed hinbekommen.



Dann müssen sie es lernen.


----------



## J_0_T (5. März 2011)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Wo ist das problem, in dem Fall dann statt "Schwachsinn" einfach zu schrieben "nein, das ist falsch, denn..."?
> Das ist doch etwas, was jeder normale User hinbekommen sollte, nämlich ne Begründung zu seiner Meinung zu liefern, oder zumindest eine andere meinung mit einer passenden Begründung zu wiederlegen...



Generell sollte das jeder hinbekommen, nur wenn du dir einige threads und deren meinungsführung ansiehst wird man doch schnell etwas anderes sehen. 


Ich bin mal gespannt wie diese neuen regeln und verhaltenskodexe greifen werden und wie sich der ton dann entwickelt.


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2011)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Wo ist das problem, in dem Fall dann statt "Schwachsinn" einfach zu schrieben "nein, das ist falsch, denn..."?
> Das ist doch etwas, was jeder normale User hinbekommen sollte, nämlich ne Begründung zu seiner Meinung zu liefern, oder zumindest eine andere meinung mit einer passenden Begründung zu wiederlegen...


----------



## Heavyimpact (5. März 2011)

Warwolve schrieb:


> Hassgeflame nur um das Motzenwillens bringt keinem etwas ausser das wie bei mir in letzter zeit Unmut ensteht und ich nicht mehr so die freude habe in Foren reinzuschauen da es zu oft ausartet.



Naja leider legen es viele darauf an, bewußt zu flamen um wieder Antworten von anderen zu bekommen. Scheinbar bekommen sie sonst keine Bestätigung ( weder pos. noch neg.) und genießen so im Mittelpunkt zu stehen...gehört zur neuen Online-Lebensweise wohl leider dazu. 
Desweiteren nutzen eben viele ihre Anonymität im Netz um solche Hass-Posts zu plazieren, würden sie sich nie im RL trauen. 
Ist devinitiv auch eine folge der mangelnden oder negativen Erziehung.


----------



## Warwolve (5. März 2011)

Heavyimpact schrieb:


> Naja leider legen es viele darauf an, bewußt zu flamen um wieder Antworten von anderen zu bekommen. Scheinbar bekommen sie sonst keine Bestätigung ( weder pos. noch neg.) und genießen so im Mittelpunkt zu stehen...gehört zur neuen Online-Lebensweise wohl leider dazu.
> Desweiteren nutzen eben viele ihre Anonymität im Netz um solche Hass-Posts zu plazieren, würden sie sich nie im RL trauen.
> Ist devinitiv auch eine folge der mangelnden oder negativen Erziehung.



Hehehehehehehehehe mit Erziehung kenne ich mich wenigstens beruflich aus. Und ja leider stehts da oft echt nicht zum besten. Ich denke aber es ist keine Ausrede das man im netzt anonym ist. So anonym ist man nämlich gar nicht mehr und ich denke da liesse sich einiges auch zurückverfolgen vor allem da ja einiges auch durchaus strafrechtlich relevant ist was der eine oder andere los lässt ;-)

Was jetzt das Hunter Beispiel betrifft ist das ein beispiel dafür wie man es auch übertreiben kann mit formulieren aber gut ich formuliere es mal gut und falsch ;-)

Lohnt sich Willenskraft auf Hunterausrüstung?

Meiner Meinung nach positiv: Willenskraft für nen Hunter ist schwachsinn, da es nutzlos ist für ihn. Beweglichkeit bringt mehr.
Meiner Meinung nach negativ: Nur Schwachsinnige nehmen für ihren Hunter Willenskraft.

Denke mal je nach Formulierung ist es auch durchaus Alltagssprache die keinen persönlich angreift. Denke man sollte echt net zu kleinlich sein weil das ist dann auch nicht das was ich erreichen wollte ;-)


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

Warum überhaupt das Wort "schwachsinn" verwenden? Man kann eine Antwort auch ganz normal geben.
"Willenskraft ist für den Hunter nutzlos, Beweglichkeit bringt mehr."

Gleicher Informationsgehalt, aber bei weitem nicht so aggresiv.


----------



## Ursusarctos (5. März 2011)

Hallo
Hatte vor Wochen auch einen Thread zum Thema "Höfflichkeit in WOW" eröffnet, dies dann aber mit einem Beispiel aus einem Dungeon belegt.
Dieser Thread wurde dann von einem Admin geschlossen, mit Hinweis auf "Random Gruppen Geschichten (RGG)" .

Hier nochmal ein Beitrag von mir Geschrieben 02 March 2011 - 01:03

Es ist schon ärgerlich wenn die Spieler "im Stress" in Dungeons und Schlachtfeldern ständig rumflamen, und es manchmal noch nicht einmal klar wird, was Sie überhaupt bemängeln.
Aber warum herrscht hier im Forum auch oftmals so ein aggressives Klima?
Ist es wirklich zuviel verlangt, das man sich nur zu Wort meldet wenn man entweder was interessantes oder etwas konstruktives mit zu teilen hat.
Diejenigen von euch die sich auch über das sinn- und hirnlose Flamen ärgern, tröstet euch gegen "D*heit" ist kein Kraut gewachsen.
Diejenigen von euch die ständig rumflamen, denkt bitte vorher nach und fasst euch mal an eure Nase.
Gruß
Ursusarctos


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2011)

Ursusarctos schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hatte vor Wochen auch einen Thread zum Thema "Höfflichkeit in WOW" eröffnet, dies dann aber mit einem Beispiel aus einem Dungeon belegt.
> Dieser Thread wurde dann von einem Admin geschlossen, mit Hinweis auf "Random Gruppen Geschichten (RGG)" .



Bitte nicht nur die halbe Geschichte erzählen.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/164132-random-gruppen-geschichten-rgg/page__st__800__p__3026837&#entry3026837

Jetzt hast du den Beitrag sogar 3x verfasst.


----------



## TRC (5. März 2011)

Warwolve schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach positiv: Willenskraft für nen Hunter ist schwachsinn, da es nutzlos ist für ihn. Beweglichkeit bringt mehr.
> Meiner Meinung nach negativ: Nur Schwachsinnige nehmen für ihren Hunter Willenskraft.


Wo in den beiden Sätzen ist der Unterschied? Mit beiden Sätzen sagst du, dass du dein Gegenüber für einen Idioten hältst.

Ob ich jetzt jemandem eins mit dem Baseballschläger überziehe oder den Schläger vorher in Geschenkpapier einwickle, ändert nichts am Ergebnis.


----------



## Pereace2010 (5. März 2011)

Die Aussagen der Moderatoren beflügeln mich wieder öfters ins Buffed Forum zu schauen. Diese ständige rumflamerei und prollerei nimmt einem die Lust an einem eigentlich sehr gelungenen Community Forum teilzunhemen. 

Gegenseitiges Diffamieren war und ist momentan das größte Manko Ingame wie in den Foren. Hoffen wir mal das es besser wird =)


----------



## Ursusarctos (5. März 2011)

Hallo Zam
Ich verstehe deinen Post nicht, falls "Bitte nicht nur die halbe Geschichte erzählen" sich auf den Thread "Höfflichkeit in WOW" bezieht,
ich kann diesen Beitrag nicht mehr finden um ihn zu Posten.
Sorry bezgl. des nochmaligen Postens, des Beitrages vom 02.03. nur hier ist er ja deutlich passender wie am ursprünglichen Platz.
Habe ja noch nicht soviel Forenerfahrung.
Gruß
Ursusarctos


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2011)

Ursusarctos schrieb:


> Hallo Zam
> Ich verstehe deinen Post nicht, falls "Bitte nicht nur die halbe Geschichte erzählen" sich auf den Thread "Höfflichkeit in WOW" bezieht,
> ich kann diesen Beitrag nicht mehr finden um ihn zu Posten.
> Sorry bezgl. des nochmaligen Postens, des Beitrages vom 02.03. nur hier ist er ja deutlich passender wie am ursprünglichen Platz.
> ...



Halbe Geschichte = Mein Beitrag wurde gelöscht mit Hinweis auf irgendwas.
Dass es die Schließung darauf beruht, dass es bereits einen Thread für die Thematik gibt und du deinen Beitrag darin noch einmal verfasst hast, fehlte bei deiner Angabe hier aber.


----------



## Ursusarctos (5. März 2011)

Hallo ZAM
Du irrst dich, den Beitrag aus "Höfflichkeit in WOW" habe ich nicht nochmals verfasst.
Zudem legte dieser Beitrag sein Hauptmerk auf die Umgangsformen, es war dann mein fehler noch eine Interssante Episode dran zuhängen.
An den Kommentaren merkte ich dann auch, das die meisten auf diese Episode reagierten und nicht auf mein Hauptanliegen.
Einen "Thread für die Thematik" gab es ja anscheinend noch nicht, denn dieser ist es ja nun.
Gruß
Ursusarctos


----------



## Moi dix Mois (5. März 2011)

Ich seh schon vorm geistigen Auge das jetzt Admins und Moderatoren vor sich einen Verhaltenskatalog in der dicke des Telefonbuches haben um auf gewisse Weise handeln zu können.
Das man jetzt wegen der Ausdrucksweise im Forum härter durchgreift kann ich nur begrüssen. Ich hoffe es wird aber nicht so ausarten wie in einem bestimmten anderen Forum (Thematik und Inhalt gehört nicht in die Gamesrubrik) wo man gar keine Kritik, sei sie geschönt oder direkt, abgeben darf.

ich bin mal gespannt wann der ersten "Neuuser" hier Theme eröffnen mit: Entsperrt mich wieder-ich bin auch wieder artig : 	^^ 

Dereile themen sieht man vorallen beim Viva Piniata forum^^


----------



## Dracocephalus (5. März 2011)

Man könnte auch schreiben, es wäre "abstrus" ^^

Oder einen anderen Minister zitieren und sagen "Mit Verlaub, Herr Vorposter, Sie sind ein Ar..."...ber das schreiben wir hier mal nicht.

Mit anderen Worten: Was als aggressiv und als Beleidigung gilt, liegt im Auge des Beholders (zumindest in einem davon...wie wäre es mit dem Grüne-Blitze-Werfe-Auge?). Es gibt strafrechtlich relevante Äußerungen, bei denen ist der Beleidigungscharakter unbestritten. Man kann auch sehr aggressiv sagen: Gibt mir mal die Milch!!! Und manchmal ist sowas schlicht berechtigt. Wie oft ich heute meinem Sohn um die Milch bitten mußte, da kann man schon aggressiv werden. Was ich hier eher nicht so toll fände wäre ein Kuschelweich-Forum, wo sich jeder wonnig warm in Federn gebettet mit zarten Worten prosahaft über die irgendwie nicht ganz so qualitätskonforme Ausprägung der Meinung anderer ergießt. Man kann freundlich bleiben, aber man muss auch mal hart und ehrlich sein und nicht alles möglichst seicht ausdiskutieren, was nicht diskutierfähig ist. Ansonsten müsstet die Mods hier auch erst ganz gemäßigt einen Putativbeleidiger auf sein Vergehen hinweisen und mit ihm darüber diskutieren, ob er das nicht auch anders ausdrücken könnte. 

Ich bin oft auf den Heise-Foren unterwegs und da herrscht, wie ich finde, ein durchaus herber Ton, aber direkte Beleidigungen sind selten. Das sind Foren für Erwachsene (nein, nicht SOLCHE Foren für Erwachsene!), wo man diskutieren kann, aber der Gegenüber nicht gleich bei einem harschen Wort zu weinen anfängt und zu Mami läuft. Und, ja, auch da trifft man Menschen unter 18, wenn vielleicht auch nicht soviele wie hier. Aber auch hier würde ich die 18+ als deutlich in der Mehrheit sehen (wenn auch oft nicht am Schreibstil zu erkennen...LOLROFLMAO..NOOOOOB Ey!!einself

Passt auf, dass das hier nicht zum Mittagstisch der alten Zeit wird, wo nur der Papa-Mod das Wort führt und die Kinder in absoluter Stille die Etikette einzuhalten haben oder drakonische Strafen fürchten müssen. Der Grat zwischen Kontrolle und Diktat ist ein schmaler. Wenn man bei jedem direkten Wort die GeMoPo (Geheime Mod-Polizei) fürchten muss, spart man sich den Besuch lieber und das Posting ganz. Am Ende sind dann nur ein paar Weichgespülte hier unterwegs, die sich nebeneinander her unterhalten, um ja nicht anzuecken. Wo kein Konflikt sein darf, da ist auch keine Diskussionskultur. Dammich, selbst in wissenschaftlichen Zeitschriften wird unter "Letter to the editor" oft knüppeldick ausgeteilt und über Kollegen hergezogen. 

Ich will hier nicht nur Threads über flauschige Bären, knuffige Äxte und supitolle UIs lesen. Aber natürlich auch keine stumpfen Trollposts, langweilige Beleidigungsthreads oder achsotolle Firstpost!-Ergüsse. Hielt sich aber bisher, wie ich finde, in Grenzen. Trolle wurden meist nicht gefüttert und damit verloren sie ihren Spaß und - Achtung! Kalauer! - trollten sich wieder unter ihre Brücke. 

Ich bin gespannt, mahne aber zur Vorsicht. Gerade wenn man in Bereiche geht, wo es schwammig wird und eine gehörige Portion Auslegung (mit Senf und Ketchup!) dabei ist, wird die klare Unterscheidung zwischen zulässigem Entfernen von Beleidigung und Zersur von Meinungsäußerungen schwer bis unmöglich. Und bevor das Argument kommt: Ja, das ist die Buffed-Seite unihr könnt machen was ihr wollt. Ihr könntet auch alle Benutzer mit einem "A" im Nick bannen. Einfach so. Ohne Grund. Aber bedenkt, wen ihr damit ausschließt und welche Typen ihr anlockt. Nachher seid ihr schneller ein Law-and-order-Forum mit Denunzianten an jeder Ecke, als ihr wollt.

Nur mal so zum Nachdenken...

D.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. März 2011)

An für sich klingt das gut, aber ich glaube, dass da mit zweierlei Maß gemessen werden wird. Im Kriegerforum gibt es jemandem, der auch einen oder zwei Guides verfasst hat, sicherlich jede Menge Ahnung vom Krieger hat, aber zwischenmenschlich leider komplett unfähig ist - jeder, der etwas anders sieht als er, ist schon mal automatisch ein Schwachkopf. Das ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel. Der wurde schon von mehreren Leuten gemeldet, aber passiert ist leider nie etwas, nicht mal eine Ermahnung gab es. 

Ich hoffe, dass ihr das dann auch wirklich so durchziehen werdet - egal ob der Poster 15 oder 5000 Beiträge hat.


----------



## Chillers (5. März 2011)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Man könnte auch schreiben, es wäre "abstrus" ^^
> 
> Oder einen anderen Minister zitieren und sagen "Mit Verlaub, Herr Vorposter, Sie sind ein Ar..."...ber das schreiben wir hier mal nicht.
> 
> D.



Netter Beitrag zu dem Thema, gute Gedankengänge. Mir gfallt´s.


----------



## Ursusarctos (5. März 2011)

Hallo
Ich glaube einige von euch machen sich zuviel Gedanken.
In erster Linie hoffe ich, das bei den meisten die Einsicht siegt, wenn sie von Moderatoren auf ihr Verhalten hingewiesen werden.
Nur für die absolut uneinsichtigen sollten Repressalien zur Anwendung kommen.
Gruß
Ursusarctos


----------



## Carcharoth (5. März 2011)

Dracocephalus, keine Angst. Wir probieren das schon irgendwie hinzukriegen, dass es mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand kompatibel ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. März 2011)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Was ist denn, wenns wirklich Schwachsinn ist? Ich mein, einfaches Beispiel.... "Lohnt es sich für Hunter Rüstungsteile mit Wille zu tragen?" "ja, auf jeden Fall!" Was soll man dazu schreiben? "Nein, deine persönliche Meinung ist in meinen Augen falsch, weil..." wird wohl kaum der Ottonormalschreiber auf buffed hinbekommen.



Neusprech 2011

Originalwort: 
- Das ist.......Schwachsinn

Mögliche Alternativen:

Das ist....
- suboptimal
- unter den gegebenen Umständen die zweitbeste Lösung
- ausserhalb der sinnvollen Parameter liegend.
- nach genauerem Nachdenken noch verbesserbar
- zwar eine löbliche Idee, könnte aber unter Umständen anders besser funktionieren
- close but no cigar
- der dümmste Scheissdreck aller Zeiten....ups...sorry Rückfall
- eine Idee die noch viel Entwicklungspotential hat
- auf einer Skala von 1 bis 10 (wobei 10 das beste ist) eher eine 2,5
- richtig doll mein Schatz und die Brustrüstung mit Willenskraft passt bei deinem Jäger auch wirklich ganz bezaubernd zu seinen Handschuhen, viel besser als die mit Beweglichkeit, dennoch könnte man vielleich nochmal nachrechnen ob nicht vllt doch....möchtest du nicht....aber....ich mein ja nur.....auch wenn du dann öfter tot bist.....is dir egal....nein ich will nicht das du wie ein Clown rumläufst....es ist mir nicht egal was die anderen Spieler über dich denken....nein nein ....lass das nur an....es sieht ja auch wirklich schön aus...ganz wunderbar.....
- in einer Parallelwelt bestimmt sinnvoll




Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wir probieren das schon irgendwie hinzukriegen, dass es mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand kompatibel ist.



Was wird die Menschheit zuerst erfreuen, das oder die Kernfusion


----------



## Grushdak (6. März 2011)

köstlich ... Danke an Ohr


----------



## Carcharoth (6. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was wird die Menschheit zuerst erfreuen, das oder die Kernfusion



Meinten Sie Kalte Fusion?


----------



## Firun (6. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> An für sich klingt das gut, aber ich glaube, dass da mit zweierlei Maß gemessen werden wird. Im Kriegerforum gibt es jemandem, der auch einen oder zwei Guides verfasst hat, sicherlich jede Menge Ahnung vom Krieger hat, aber zwischenmenschlich leider komplett unfähig ist - jeder, der etwas anders sieht als er, ist schon mal automatisch ein Schwachkopf. Das ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel. Der wurde schon von mehreren Leuten gemeldet, aber passiert ist leider nie etwas, nicht mal eine Ermahnung gab es.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass ihr das dann auch wirklich so durchziehen werdet - egal ob der Poster 15 oder 5000 Beiträge hat.



Huhu Ceiwyn, ich weis nicht wo Reportet wurde aber bei uns nicht.

Der Letzte Report speziell aus dem Krieger Forum wurde am 09.02.2011 abgegeben und in dem Report ging es um die Bitte einen Thread zu Sticken.

Wir können es euch nur immer wieder sagen, wenn ihr Probleme habt sei es mit einem Thema oder untereinander benutzt die Report Funktion


----------



## Fedaykin (6. März 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Wir können es euch nur immer wieder sagen, wenn ihr Probleme habt sei es mit einem Thema oder untereinander benutzt die Report Funktion



Und selbst diese hat in der Vergangenheit oft genug dazu geführt, dass man seitens der Moderatoren angefahren und angemahnt wurde, man solle sich nicht in Angelegenheiten des Moderatorenteams einmischen. So wurden in den letzten Jahren bewusst Diskussionen mit durchaus fragwürdigem Tonfall und Inhalt offen gelassen. Eine so genannte "report Funktion" führte zu der angesprochenen Ermahnung eines Moderators.

Ohne jetzt schmutzige Wäsche waschen zu wollen, müsst ihr, die Moderatoren, wenn ihr ehrlich seit zugeben, dass oft genug ein gewisser Tonfall "gedulded" bzw. streckenweise auch provoziert wurde. Hinweise aus der Community gibt es seit Jahren, gehört wird anscheinend erst jetzt darauf.


----------



## qqqqq942 (6. März 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> [...das vielleicht hab ich gestrichen] zu naiv bzw. haben zu lange an die Vernunft der User geglaubt.[...]



Bei soetwas kommt es auf das Forum und somit auf die Leute an, die in diesem Aktiv sind - Im CT-Forum gibt es nur selten Probleme mit Flamern, Hatern u.ä. ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> . Die Aussage eines anderen Users als "Schwachsinn" zu bezeichnen ist beispielsweise auch ein persönlicher Angriff.




Ernsthaft, da liegt doch das Karnickel im Scharfgewürz, Zam.

Natürlich ist deine Aussage richtig, aber (und hier musste ein aber kommen) wo zieht man die Grenze?

Ich zähle mal auf: Unsinn, falsch, Blödsinn, Quark, unnötig, fürn Arsch, sinnlos, ärgerlich, unwahr, grenzwertig, unglaubhaft, zeugt von Ahnungslosigkeit....etc.

Welche dieser Begriffe sind ein persönlicher Angriff und welche erlaubt? Wer entscheidet das? Und wie werden solche Entscheidungen in einem transparenten System dem User mitgeteilt? Wird es eine black/white List geben wo man vorher nachgucken kann oder ist es am Ende doch unvermeidlich, dass der einzelne Mod in der einzelnen Sitiuation individuell entscheiden muss?

Ich glaube ihr wollt da echt nen ganz hohen Berg erklimmen.


----------



## Firun (6. März 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und selbst diese hat in der Vergangenheit oft genug dazu geführt, dass man seitens der Moderatoren *angefahren und angemahnt wurde*, man solle sich nicht in Angelegenheiten des Moderatorenteams einmischen. So wurden in den letzten Jahren bewusst Diskussionen mit durchaus_ fragwürdigem Tonfall und Inhalt offen gelassen_. Eine so genannte "report Funktion" führte zu der angesprochenen Ermahnung eines Moderators.
> 
> Ohne jetzt schmutzige Wäsche waschen zu wollen, müsst ihr, die Moderatoren, wenn ihr ehrlich seit zugeben, dass oft genug ein gewisser Tonfall "gedulded" bzw. streckenweise auch provoziert wurde. Hinweise aus der Community gibt es seit Jahren, gehört wird anscheinend erst jetzt darauf.




Ich habe echt keine Ahnung welches Gespräch oder welche Diskussion du meinst, von daher würde ich dich bitten das jeweilige Gespräch oder Diskussion zu verlinken damit man auch mal negativ beispiele an der Hand hat, wir sind ja alle nicht unfehlbar und zu seinen Fehlern darf man ruhig stehen  
Mein Problem hier ist nun das ich persönlich keine Ahnung habe was du genau meinst b.z.w in welchem Zusammenhang deine Vorwürfe stehen da ich sie nicht nach lesen kann.
Und allein der Neugierde halber würde ich das schon gerne tun.


----------



## Fedaykin (6. März 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich habe echt keine Ahnung welches Gespräch oder welche Diskussion du meinst, von daher würde ich dich bitten das jeweilige Gespräch oder Diskussion zu verlinken damit man auch mal negativ beispiele an der Hand hat, wir sind ja alle nicht unfehlbar und zu seinen Fehlern darf man ruhig stehen
> Mein Problem hier ist nun das ich persönlich keine Ahnung habe was du genau meinst b.z.w in welchem Zusammenhang deine Vorwürfe stehen da ich sie nicht nach lesen kann.
> Und allein der Neugierde halber würde ich das schon gerne tun.



Ich hoffe Du verlangst nun nicht von mir, dass ich noch sämtliche Diskussionen diesbezüglich verlinkt, oder gar abgespeichert habe. Dafür ist es mir einfach nicht wichtig genug. Ein Erlebnis der neueren Art aber kann ich gerne noch wiedergeben. Und zwar hat ein (wenn ich es so nennen darf) "Grüner" von euch den Satz: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten" als Antwort auf einen vorherigen Post genutzt. Als ehem. langjähriger Moderator der sto.info-Community Seite wäre mir niemals im Traum eingefallen solch einen Satz zu schreiben. Im Moderatorenforum vielleicht, da sehen es nur die Moderatoren, aber in einer öffentlichen Diskussion? Niemals.

Ferner erinnere ich mich noch an eine sehr weit zurück liegende Diskussion mit Noxiel bzgl. seiner Art und Weise direkte Beleidigungen und so genannte Flames zu dulden. Es handelte sich um offensichtliche Flames, welche lediglich dazu dienten andere zu provozieren. Als ich mich gegenüber Noxiel für eine Schließung des Threads ausgesprochen habe, wurde ich ermahnt mich nicht in Angelegenheiten der Moderatoren einzumischen, da diese weitaus besser wüssten was sich gehört und was nicht.

Es ist sicherlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass sich in diesem Forum ein Tonfall breit gemacht hat, der gegen jegliche Etikette verstößt. Viel zu viel wurde gedulded und erst sehr spät im Nachhinein korrigert. 

Und das meinte ich. Ich begrüße auf der einen Seite diesen Schritt, gebe jedoch nur zu bedenken, dass dieser Schritt sehr spät, vielleicht sogar zu spät kommt. Wenn man jahrelang ein gewisses Verhalten stillschweigend duldet, etabliert sich dieses Verhalten in einem Forum und kann nur sehr schwer wieder rückgängig gemacht werden.

Ein Forum ist nunmal keine Demokratie.


----------



## Grushdak (6. März 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und zwar hat ein (wenn ich es so nennen darf) "Grüner" von euch den Satz: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten" als Antwort auf einen vorherigen Post genutzt.


Naja, so ganz vollständig war der Satz nicht.
Da stand nur:
[QUOTE date='11 December 2010 - 13:12' timestamp='1292069856' post='2961150']
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
...[/QUOTE]
Dennoch kann sich jeder seinen Teil dazu denken und angepasst war es in diesem Fall absolut nicht -
schon gar nicht von einem Moderator!

Ich wünsche mir, daß Moderatoren & Admins hier eh ihre Pseydo-Immunität ablegen.
Man kann allemöglichen User "reporten" - Buffed-Teammitglieder hingegen nicht.

Deshalb meinte ich auch, daß die Regeln für alle gelten müssen - ohne Ausnahme.
Denn was nützen einem die tollsten, neuesten Regeln, wenn sie Auslegungssache sind und individuell durchgesetzt werden?

greetz


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ein Forum ist nunmal keine Demokratie.



Aber auch kein Ort, um den Begriffen "bierernst" und "staubtrocken" einen neuen Rahmen zu geben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber auch kein Ort, um den Begriffen "bierernst" und "staubtrocken" einen neuen Rahmen zu geben.



Den Rahmen definiert nun mal jeder selbst.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Welche dieser Begriffe sind ein persönlicher Angriff und welche erlaubt?



Alles was offensichtlich in der Ausdrucksweise dazu dient, die Aussage des Zitierten in den Dreck zu ziehen.


----------



## Noxiel (6. März 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ferner erinnere ich mich noch an eine sehr weit zurück liegende Diskussion mit Noxiel bzgl. seiner Art und Weise direkte Beleidigungen und so genannte Flames zu dulden. Es handelte sich um offensichtliche Flames, welche lediglich dazu dienten andere zu provozieren. Als ich mich gegenüber Noxiel für eine Schließung des Threads ausgesprochen habe, wurde ich ermahnt mich nicht in Angelegenheiten der Moderatoren einzumischen, da diese weitaus besser wüssten was sich gehört und was nicht.



Ich würde dich in erster Linie bitten mir nicht einen generell zu laxen Umgang mit Beschwerden zu unterstellen, wenn du eine "weit zurück liegende" Diskussion als Beweis anführst, die sich wohl um einen Einzelfall gedreht haben wird. Ich sage wohl, denn ich kann mich an keine Diskussion dazu erinnern und hätte - wie schon in der PN gesagt - gerne einen Nachweis dazu, um mich nochmal damit zu befassen. 
Das Forum bietet vielen verschiedenen Menschen eine Plattform um sich auszutauschen. Damit ist es nur natürlich, dass Buffed ein Querschnitt der "spielenden" Gesellschaft in Bezug auf Alter, schulische Ausbildung, Milieu, Intelligenz und Herkunft darstellt. Allein schon wenn ich mich nur auf das Alter beschränke, ist der Unterschied im Nutzen und Benutzen der deutschen Sprache riesig. Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass der Sprachjargon der Jugend bei älteren Semestern als rüpelhaft und beleidigend aufgefasst wird, es mit Blick auf den Zeitgeist aber völlig legitim ist. 

Ich betrachte mich, meiner persönlichen Einschätzung nach, als ein sehr liberaler Moderator. Ich lasse viele Dinge laufen und schaue mir den Verlauf der Dinge an, ehe ich einschneidend tätig werde. Es mag also gut sein, dass du in der Vergangenheit zum Schließen von Threads geraten hast, aber ich nehme an, dass mir deine Argumentation in dem Fall nicht schlüssig genug war und ich daher von weiteren Schritten abgesehen habe. Ich bin der letzte der auf Kritik nicht sachlich eingehen würde, wenn sie auch an mich sachlich herangetragen wird. 
Desweiteren habe ich dich sicher nicht "ermahnt", im Sinne dass ich dir geraten hätte, dich nicht in solche Dinge einzumischen. Vermutlich habe ich dich nur zurecht darauf hingewiesen, dass wir Meldungen aus der Community ernst nehmen, das letzte Wort aber bei den Moderatoren respektive Admins liegt, ob ein Thread geschlossen wird. 



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Es ist sicherlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass sich in diesem Forum ein Tonfall breit gemacht hat, der gegen jegliche Etikette verstößt. Viel zu viel wurde gedulded und erst sehr spät im Nachhinein korrigert.


Etikette ist immer ein Kind des Zeitgeistes. Und Dinge im Nachhinein zu korrigieren ist sicher kein Anzeichen von falschem Handeln.


----------



## ztryqer (6. März 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> [...] Wenn man jahrelang ein gewisses Verhalten stillschweigend duldet, etabliert sich dieses Verhalten in einem Forum und kann nur sehr schwer wieder rückgängig gemacht werden.[...]


Dieses Verhalten oder dieser_ Sprachjargon _ist sicher nicht durch das Verhalten der buffed-Moderatoren entstanden: Diese Bildungsopfer haben doch eher einfach sehr viel Pech gehabt im Leben: schlechtes Elternhaus, schlechtes Viertel, schlechte Schule und / oder schlechte Vorbilder. 
...
Besser spät richtig, als voreilig falsch handeln.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Alles was offensichtlich in der Ausdrucksweise dazu dient, die Aussage des Zitierten in den Dreck zu ziehen.



Hehe, das ist mir zu einfach 

Welche der von mir genannten Ausdrücke wären, dass denn?


----------



## Carcharoth (6. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hehe, das ist mir zu einfach
> 
> Welche der von mir genannten Ausdrücke wären, dass denn?



Nennt sich "Kontext".


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. März 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nennt sich "Kontext".



Damit wären wir dann aber wieder bei den individuellen Entscheidungen, die es ja eigentlich nicht mehr geben sollte.


----------



## Fedaykin (6. März 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> fullquote



Anscheinend habe ich in ein Wespennest gestochen, was sicherlich nicht meine Absicht war. Mir persönlich sind solche Diskussionen wirklich zu unwichtig, als das ich diese über einen längeren Zeitraum abspeichere. Denn mal ehrlich wir alle haben bessere Dinge zu tun.

Wenn du Noxiel einen so genannten Beweis für die von mir angebrachten Punkte benötigst, diese als ggf. nicht richtig abtust sofern ich keinen vorlegen kann, sei es so.

Ich habe lediglich auf ein, in meinen Augen, Problem der Community und auch der Moderatoren hingewiesen, mehr nicht. Wenn sich dadurch einige Moderatoren auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, dann tut es mir Leid. Ich wollte nicht die Autorität der Moderatoren in Frage stellen, sondern lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass auch Moderatoren Fehler machen. Da ich leider kein Protokoll über diese..."Fehltritte" führe, und somit auch keinen Beweis vorlegen kann, können diese selbstverständlich gerne als bloße Wichtigtuerei abgetan werden.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Damit wären wir dann aber wieder bei den individuellen Entscheidungen, die es ja eigentlich nicht mehr geben sollte.



Individuell nur sehr sehr gering - Absprechen bei Unsicherheiten wird es weiterhin geben. Nur wenn man eindeutige Ausdrucksweisen nicht als Angriffe erkennen kann, dann nur, weil man sie weiter zum Denunzieren der anderen User nutzen will, um dem Gegenüber zu zeigen, dass man ihn/sie für dumm hält. 


Wie weiter oben schon von anderen Usern erklärt, was ist so schwer daran statt "Blödsinn" "Schwachsinn" und "Was DU schreibst IST Müll", auf nettere Ausdrucksweisen wie "Da bin ich anderer Meinung, weil" zurückzugreifen?


----------



## Terminsel (6. März 2011)

Wenn es im Endeffekt darauf hinaus läuft, dass jemand, der im Eifer des Gefechts "Schwachsinn!" geschrieben hat, ohne das wirklich böse zu meinen, gebannt wird, dann sei es so. Vllt. überlegen sich die Leute in Zukunft dann zwei mal, wie sie dem anderen ihre Meinung mitteilen.

Jedoch bin ich - wie Ohrensammler - eher skeptisch und frage mich, wie ihr das umsetzen wollt. Naja, wie Rudi Carell schon sagte: "Lass dich überraschen..."


----------



## Moi dix Mois (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wie weiter oben schon von anderen Usern erklärt, was ist so schwer daran statt "Blödsinn" "Schwachsinn" und "Was DU schreibst IST Müll", auf nettere Ausdrucksweisen wie "Da bin ich anderer Meinung, weil" zurückzugreifen?



Das kann ich mit einem Satz beantworten. "Das ist vielen Usern einfach zu umständlich" 
Man brauch sich blos mal ingame Texte an zuschauen und man sieht das Schreibmuster was heut zutage in SMS üblich ist. Abgekürzte Worte, einfach nur Buchstaben die einen Sinn ergeben sollen.
Vielen ist es zu aufwendig erst Umleitungstexte oder Kritik in geschönter Form zu schreiben-dafür ist bei denen die zeit nie da weil hektik, stress, aggressionen, nebenbei im game oder einfach nur Unfähigkeit sich gewillt aus zudrücken.

Der Satz "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten" kenne ich zum Beispiel von Dieter Nuhr- jetzt ist die Frage ob man den Satz so wie er jetzt drüben steht als Zitat verwenden dürfte (mit oder ohne Fussnote)


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> Der Satz "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten" kenne ich zum Beispiel von Dieter Nuhr- jetzt ist die Frage ob man den Satz so wie er jetzt drüben steht als Zitat verwenden dürfte (mit oder ohne Fussnote)



Nein, und das wurde schon eindeutig erwähnt. :-)

Ich kann auch nicht schreiben "F*ck d*ch", Zitat Film XYZ.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Wenn es im Endeffekt darauf hinaus läuft, dass jemand, der im Eifer des Gefechts "Schwachsinn!" geschrieben hat, ohne das wirklich böse zu meinen, gebannt wird, dann sei es so. Vllt. überlegen sich die Leute in Zukunft dann zwei mal, wie sie dem anderen ihre Meinung mitteilen.



Nein, die dürfen sich nur nicht wundern, wenn Ihre Texte weg sind.


----------



## Moi dix Mois (6. März 2011)

dann hab ich das wohl überlesen


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wie weiter oben schon von anderen Usern erklärt, was ist so schwer daran statt "Blödsinn" "Schwachsinn" und "Was DU schreibst IST Müll", auf nettere Ausdrucksweisen wie "Da bin ich anderer Meinung, weil" zurückzugreifen?



Vllt drück ich mich ja heute ein wenig dumm aus, aber ich bleibe hartnäckig.

Ich schreibe also statt: "Was du schreibst ist Schwachsinn" "Was du schreibst ist Quark" wäre das ok? oder wie ist es mit "Wa du schreibst ist unsinnig" besser? " Was du schreibst ist Unsinn" oder " Was du schreibst ist hohl"
" Was du schreibst ist abwegig" und " Was du schreibst ist Krampf"

Welcher dieser Sätze würde als Ersatz für "Was du schreibst ist Schwachsinn" durchgehen?? Und bei welchem Mod?

Kommt doch mal auf den Punkt bitte )


----------



## Moi dix Mois (6. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Vllt drück ich mich ja heute ein wenig dumm aus, aber ich bleibe hartnäckig.
> 
> Ich schreibe also statt: "Was du schreibst ist Schwachsinn" "Was du schreibst ist Quark" wäre das ok? oder wie ist es mit "Wa du schreibst ist unsinnig" besser? " Was du schreibst ist Unsinn" oder " Was du schreibst ist hohl"
> " Was du schreibst ist abwegig" und " Was du schreibst ist Krampf"
> ...



Ich würde es so formulieren wenn man jetzt auf Nettigkeit wert legen sollte "Deine Aussage ist so nicht korrekt"
Wenn das jetzt auch als verbaler Angriff zählen sollte müsste ich meine sämtlichsten lehrer zu schulzeiten verklagen ^^


----------



## J_0_T (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Individuell nur sehr sehr gering - Absprechen bei Unsicherheiten wird es weiterhin geben. Nur wenn man eindeutige Ausdrucksweisen nicht als Angriffe erkennen kann, dann nur, weil man sie weiter zum Denunzieren der anderen User nutzen will, um dem Gegenüber zu zeigen, dass man ihn/sie für dumm hält.
> 
> 
> Wie weiter oben schon von anderen Usern erklärt, was ist so schwer daran statt "Blödsinn" "Schwachsinn" und "Was DU schreibst IST Müll", auf nettere Ausdrucksweisen wie "Da bin ich anderer Meinung, weil" zurückzugreifen?



Aber haben wir da nicht das problem? Es wird immer User geben die mit einer anderen ausdrucksweise andere beleidigen können und werden. Nur das problem hierbei ist das die etwas schwächeren dann schnell auf alte geflogenheiten zurückgreifen werden. Wie wollt ihr das handhaben wenn man im offensichtlichen keine beleidigung findet aber sich zwischen den zeilen die denunzierung verbirgt?


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Vllt drück ich mich ja heute ein wenig dumm aus, aber ich bleibe hartnäckig.
> 
> Ich schreibe also statt: "Was du schreibst ist Schwachsinn" "Was du schreibst ist Quark" wäre das ok? oder wie ist es mit "Wa du schreibst ist unsinnig" besser? " Was du schreibst ist Unsinn" oder " Was du schreibst ist hohl"
> " Was du schreibst ist abwegig" und " Was du schreibst ist Krampf"
> ...





In jedem deiner Fälle greifst du den User persönlich in seiner Meinung an. Die sanfteste hier aufgeführte Variante ist "Was du schreibst ist abwegig", aber wer schreibt sowas? *g*


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Aber haben wir da nicht das problem? Es wird immer User geben die mit einer anderen ausdrucksweise andere beleidigen können und werden. Nur das problem hierbei ist das die etwas schwächeren dann schnell auf alte geflogenheiten zurückgreifen werden. Wie wollt ihr das handhaben wenn man im offensichtlichen keine beleidigung findet aber sich zwischen den zeilen die denunzierung verbirgt?





Das ist kein Problem - die User, die es nicht lernen möchten, dass man seine Mituser mit Respekt behandeln sollte, schreiben über Kurz oder Lang wo anders.


----------



## Terminsel (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein, die dürfen sich nur nicht wundern, wenn Ihre Texte weg sind.



Nehm' ich auch.^^


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

Ich weiß schon, wo das Problem für einige liegt. Ihr habt die Befürchtung, dass man in Zukunft nicht mehr weiß, was man schreiben darf und was nicht. So schlimm wird es aber nicht. Was ich hier von Anfang an angebracht habe sind Beispiele, die eine Richtung aufweisen sollen, wohin die Moderation in Zukunft geht. Ihr dürft das gern als "Aktion Vernünftige Konversationen" sehen.  Ihr versucht jetzt schon Rahmen und Details zu definieren und herauszufinden - vergesst das einfach wieder. Noch ist das Regelwerk nicht rund. 

Euer Feedback dazu ist durchaus wichtig, darum habe ich die Änderungen hier in diesem Thread auch schon gespoilert. 

Im Grunde geht es darum, dass User, die sich dank Ihres Alltagsverhaltens oder dem Fehlgedanken der Anonymiserung wie die Axt im Walde verhalten, in Zukunft keine Chancen mehr haben sollen, ihren RL-Frust oder sonstige Ausdrucksmängel im Forum und den Kommentaren auszuleben und dabei die User zu stören, die sich bisher nie getraut haben mal zu kommentieren und die User, die normal über ein Thema diskutieren wollen.


----------



## J_0_T (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist kein Problem - die User, die es nicht lernen möchten, schreiben wo anders.



Das ist mir schon bewusst... ich spreche hier eigendlich von denen die sich anpassen und einfach nur ihre flames anders verpacken. Denn wenn man sich in der deutschen sprache auskennt, was ich bei mir nicht behaupten möchte da ich immer wieder neues lerne das ich so noch nicht gesehen hatte, kann man auch die regeln umgehen. Man schreibt nur anders und kann dennoch den wunden punkt treffen... nur kann man den poster nix anhaben weil er sich an die regeln gehalten hat und mit den regeln geschwommen ist. 


Da greif ich kurz ma deine antwort auf Ohrensammler auf... die wo es schreiben sind auch jene die es zu ihren gunsten benutzen können. Wir wissen ja das ein satz nicht immer das bedeuten muss was er sagt... 

Ich finde es schon ok das du und die Mods einen weg suchen das ganze ein wenig humaner hier zu machen... nur muss man dann auf die intelligenten Trolle aufpassen... die gibts ja auch.


Ich freu mich schon auf das was ihr geplant habt.


----------



## Moi dix Mois (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist kein Problem - die User, die es nicht lernen möchten, dass man seine Mituser mit Respekt behandeln sollte, schreiben über Kurz oder Lang wo anders.



Ist ein Gedanke aber was hällt dann besagte Personen ab sich neu unter andere Mailadresse wieder erneut anzumelden und dann glei wieder, weil sie gefrusstet sind, hier unruhe stiften.
Klar über kurz oder lang würde denen auch die Puste ausgehen, aber ich habe schon leute gesehen(real und ingame) die ne viehische ausdauer und dickschädel besitzen um das durchzuziehen


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon bewusst... ich spreche hier eigendlich von denen die sich anpassen und einfach nur ihre flames anders verpacken.



Sagen wir es so: Wir lassen uns nicht verarschen.


----------



## Groar (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der harsche Umgangston ist uns innerhalb der Community durchaus bewusst. Wir arbeiten seit einiger Zeit an Änderungen der Verhaltensregeln und der Durchsetzungspolitik auf buffed, die demnächst greifen werden, um den Umgangston im Forum und den Kommentaren auf ein erträgliches Niveau zu führen. Auch wenn das einigen Usern nicht gefallen wird und das Geschrei von wegen "Meinungsfreiheitsunterdrückung" losgehen wird. Jedoch sind das dann nur die User, die Meinungen und sachliche(!) Kritik von Flamerei, Diffamierung und Rufmord nicht unterscheiden können. Unter anderem wird das auch die "Fanboy"-Geschichten betreffen. Wer sich also nur in Kommentaren und Threads beteiligt, um Fans/Spieler eines anderen Spiels zu provozieren und Flamewars vom Zaun zu brechen, hat keine guten Karten mehr und muss mit schnelleren Ausschlüssen ohne Verwarnung, sowie dem Entfernen des jeweiligen Beitrags und sämtlicher Reaktionen darauf rechnen.



Am Besten schon gestern.^^

Ich freu mich drauf, sachlich zu diskutieren ohne die "Zwischenrufe" von Leuten die jede Community in ein schlechtes Licht rücken.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> In jedem deiner Fälle greifst du den User persönlich in seiner Meinung an. Die sanfteste hier aufgeführte Variante ist "Was du schreibst ist abwegig", aber wer schreibt sowas? *g*




Das sollte auch bloss als Beispiel dienen das soetwas nicht normierbar ist.

Ich kann auch schreiben: "Sicherlich ist es dir auf Grund deiner Jugend nich nicht zuzumuten, den tieferen Sinn bestimmter Regelungen in Gänze zu verstehen." Klingt nett isses aber nicht.

Die Vorstellung, eine sprachliche Nettiquete einheitlich und transparent durchzusetzen halte ich für Schwachsinn kaum durchführbar und abwegig


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. März 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> Ist ein Gedanke aber was hällt dann besagte Personen ab sich neu unter andere Mailadresse wieder erneut anzumelden und dann glei wieder, weil sie gefrusstet sind, hier unruhe stiften.
> Klar über kurz oder lang würde denen auch die Puste ausgehen, aber ich habe schon leute gesehen(real und ingame) die ne viehische ausdauer und dickschädel besitzen um das durchzuziehen


Dann wird der neue Account halt auch deaktiviert.

@Ohrensammler
Man kann es auch ganz ohne persönliche Angriffe (egal in welcher Schreibform verpackt) lösen.


----------



## J_0_T (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so: Wir lassen uns nicht verarschen.




Gute sache 

was ich ma fragen wollte... wenn wir schon bei dem ganzen Thema hier sind... langzeitprobanden die gerne den großen markieren und für die regeln nur ein wort im Duden sind... bekommen die IP-Speeren... oder gabs schon ma permabanns bei euch? Bin nur neugierig, da ich das von meiner Künstler Comm so kenne, das sich wiederholungstäter im schwerfall ne liftetime Ban ziehen können


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Dann wird der neue Account halt auch deaktiviert.
> 
> @Ohrensammler
> Man kann es auch ganz ohne persönliche Angriffe (egal in welcher Schreibform verpackt) lösen.



Wenn jemand schreibt, dass er (wie eingangs mal als Beispiel erwähnt) anderen den Rat gibt, ihren Jäger mit Willenskraft auszurüsten und ich schreibe:
"Das ist Unsinn" ist das denke ich ein angemssener Kommentar der auch niemanden angreift, sondern lediglich einen objektiven Tatbestand wiedergibt, oder ?


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> was ich ma fragen wollte... wenn wir schon bei dem ganzen Thema hier sind... langzeitprobanden die gerne den großen markieren und für die regeln nur ein wort im Duden sind... bekommen die IP-Speeren... oder gabs schon ma permabanns bei euch? Bin nur neugierig, da ich das von meiner Künstler Comm so kenne, das sich wiederholungstäter im schwerfall ne liftetime Ban ziehen können




IP-Sperre ist Schwachsinn 

Ja, Permbans gibt es natürlich, bsp. für Phisher, Spammer, Flamer deren erste paar Beiträge nur daraus bestehen, oder User mit Lernresistenz nach Verwarnungen (Man kann natürlich auch mit uns/den Moderatoren reden - aber auch da macht der Ton die Musik). Bisher haben wir bei Langzeitusern teilweise Nachsicht geübt, das wird dann auch vorbei sein.


----------



## Moi dix Mois (6. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Dann wird der neue Account halt auch deaktiviert.



Die Antwort war mir schon beim Schreiben meiner Aussage klar gewesen weil Logisch- aber wie ich schon gemeint habe es gibt leute mit extremem durchhaltevermögen. User XY kann ja trotzdem erstmal stunk machen, bis er von einem Mod/Admin entdeckt oder von User 0815 gemeldet wird.
vieleicht seh ich das einfach nur aus meinem Stand als normaler User und vergesse das Ihr "höheren" einfach andere Möglichkeiten habt. ^^


----------



## J_0_T (6. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn jemand schreibt, dass er (wie eingangs mal als Beispiel erwähnt) anderen den Rat gibt, ihren Jäger mit Willenskraft auszurüsten und ich schreibe:
> "Das ist Unsinn" ist das denke ich ein angemssener Kommentar der auch niemanden angreift, sondern lediglich einen objektiven Tatbestand wiedergibt, oder ?



Wobei Objektivität im auge des betrachters liegt. Ich würde auch den tipp geben das will bei einem Jäger nichts zu suchen hat... wie auch andere auch. Nur dann wird es mindestens einer geben der es bestimmt besser weiß... und peng wenn man dann reinfällt schnappt die bärenfalle zu...

Aber ich würde schon sagen das der ausdruck... "Das ist Unsinn" im bezug auf Willenskraft beim Jäger nicht als angriff zu sehen sein sollte nur der hinweiß das es sich hier um einen wert handelt den man getrost übersehen kann. Aber es liegt halb im auge des betrachters wie man es lesen möchte. Nur gibt es aber auch direkte angriffe die man schon vermeiden kann...

Zum beispiel: "Du bist Naiv..." etc nur weil man eine andere sichtweise hat würde ich schon als persönlicher angriff nehmen... besonders wenn die argumentation darauf nicht schlüssig sonder halbgar geschrieben wurde.


----------



## J_0_T (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> IP-Sperre ist Schwachsinn
> 
> Ja, Permbans gibt es natürlich, bsp. für Phisher, Spammer, Flamer deren erste paar Beiträge nur daraus bestehen, oder User mit Lernresistenz nach Verwarnungen (Man kann natürlich auch mit uns/den Moderatoren reden - aber auch da macht der Ton die Musik). Bisher haben wir bei Langzeitusern teilweise Nachsicht geübt, das wird dann auch vorbei sein.



Schon klar. Danke für die Info 

Bin wirklich mal gespannt wie sich das ganze entwickeln wird.


----------



## Moi dix Mois (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bisher haben wir bei Langzeitusern teilweise Nachsicht geübt, das wird dann auch vorbei sein.



Definiere bitte Langzeituser. Ich bin ja auch seit 09 angemeldet(grund: Zwangs wow pause und hab mich nur für Shake´s&Fidget über buffed registriert) aber erst seit ca 4 quartal 2010 aktiv am mitschreibseln.
wie wird dort verfahren?


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> Definiere bitte Langzeituser. Ich bin ja auch seit 09 angemeldet(grund: Zwangs wow pause und hab mich nur für Shake´s&Fidget über buffed registriert) aber erst seit ca 4 quartal 2010 aktiv am mitschreibseln.
> wie wird dort verfahren?



User die uns namentlich bekannt sind, nicht wirklich negativ aufgefallen sind und reichlich massenweise gesp... reichlich gepostet haben. Ihr wollt für alles eine Definition, stimmts? Aber auf die Diskussionen lasse ich mich nicht ein ^^


Btw. ich verschiebe das Ganze hier mal ins Meinungen und Anregungen-Forum, auch wenn es ursprünglich ein WoW-Thema war. Aber mittlerweile passt es eher in das Forum.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> . Aber es liegt halb im auge des betrachters wie man es lesen möchte.



Exakt das ist der Punkt!!


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Exakt das ist der Punkt!!



Du hast von allen die meiste Angst, oder? *g*


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ihr wollt für alles eine Definition, stimmts? Aber auf die Diskussionen lasse ich mich nicht ein ^^



Eigentlich bist du es der die Definition will.

Ich zietiere dich mal: 


> Nur soviel: Bisher gab es Grundregeln für User und Moderatoren. Die Moderatoren konnten nach eigenem Ermessen aber unter Einhaltung der internen Regeln handeln. Es wird demnächst straffere, aber auch detailliertere Verhaltens-Regeln und genauere Moderationsregeln bei der Durchsetzung geben, damit alle Moderatoren gleichermaßen handeln und sich Moderatoren, sowie User auf die gleichen Handlungen berufen können. Aber es muss sich auch jeder gleichermaßen Bewusst sein, dass jeder Verstoß gleicher Art gleichwertig behandelt wird.



Das was du da schreibst schreit ja gradezu nach Definitionen. Wie willst du sonst eine Einheitlichkeit herstellen ?


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das was du da schreibst schreit ja gradezu nach Definitionen. Wie willst du sonst eine Einheitlichkeit herstellen ?



Warts einfach ab. Wenn du die perfekte Lösung hast - immer her damit. :-)

Wir haben sehr wahrscheinlich nicht zum Start ein perfektes Regelwerk und gewisse Punkte nicht beachtet. Sehr sehr wahrscheinlich sogar.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du hast von allen die meiste Angst, oder? *g*



hehe wenn ich auf meinen Titel Labertasche gucke auf jeden!!


Nein im Ernst ich hab großes Interesse an Vereinheiltichung und Normierung und deren Sinnhaftigkeit

Das ist bei mir auf Arbeit (Soziale Arbeit) garde ein grosses Thema


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Warts einfach ab. Wenn du die perfekte Lösung hast - immer her damit. :-)
> 
> Wir haben sehr wahrscheinlich nicht zum Start ein perfektes Regelwerk und gewisse Punkte nicht beachtet. Sehr sehr wahrscheinlich sogar.



ne ich bezweifel ja grade, das es eine gibt.
Aber ich bin gespannt, ganz ehrlich!!

Und ich werde da sein um jedes einzelne Loch zu finden


----------



## Tikume (6. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und ich werde da sein um jedes einzelne Loch zu finden



Ich bin sicher ZAM freut sich darauf schon abgöttisch


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher ZAM freut sich darauf schon abgöttisch



Konstruktiv nicht destruktiv!!
Ich will ja mein buffed behalten und ich kann total lieb sein und freundlich und all sowas. Hoff ich.

Im Ernst.

1) Ich finde den Gedanken dahinter sehr gut
2) Ich denke das es in klaren Fällen gut funktionieren wird
3) Ich denke das es viel Ärger und Missverständnisse geben wird
4) Ich denke, dass das Thema zu komplex ist für ein Fun - Forum (würde mich aber freuen wenn ich mich irre)
4) Ich vermute, wie drücke ich es höflich aus, deine Beiträge könnten in Einzelfällen durchaus im Rahmen der Neuregelung gefährdet sein. Puh!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. März 2011)

Was reden wir eigentlich seit zig Seiten drum herum? Auch mit einem noch so straffen und detaillierten Regelwerk wird es *immer* mal Situationen geben, in denen wird je nach Moderator unterschiedlich gehandelt. Mods sind auch Menschen und keine Computer, wir haben alle eine unterschiedliche Einstellung und da ist es völlig normal, dass ein Mod mehr oder weniger "streng" handelt als der nächste. Bei offensichtlichen Verstößen würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen, aber bei grenzwertigem Zeugs (Schwachsinn/Unsinn/Käsefondue) kann's halt passieren, dass je nachdem, welcher Mod drüber stolpert, der Post verschwindet und es eins aufs Dach gibt oder dass mal ein Auge zugedrückt wird. Liegt in der Natur der Sache. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass man sich an solchem Kleinscheiß hochziehen muss, denn unterm Strich ist die Sache recht simpel: Wer beleidigt, diffarmiert und sich nicht beherrscht, hat die Konsequenzen zu tragen.
Und das Gros der User, die der Community derzeit den Kommentarbereich verleiden, nutzt keine Ausdrücke wie "Unsinn" und "Du, das find ich jetzt echt suboptimal" - die werfen mit ganz anderen Sachen um sich und genau da setzen wir an. Im Ernst, würden sämtliche Flamer und Trolle nur noch so harmlos posten, bräuchten wir keine Mods mehr.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> [...]Bisher haben wir bei Langzeitusern teilweise Nachsicht geübt, das wird dann auch vorbei sein.


Oh noez :<




> Und das Gros der User, die der Community derzeit den Kommentarbereich verleiden, nutzt keine Ausdrücke wie "Unsinn" und "Du, das find ich jetzt echt suboptimal" - die werfen mit ganz anderen Sachen um sich und genau da setzen wir an. Im Ernst, würden sämtliche Flamer und Trolle nur noch so harmlos posten, bräuchten wir keine Mods mehr.


Was ich aber auch nicht verstehe ist, wieso in der Kommentarsparte teils noch "übler" geflamt wird als im Forum. Weil der username wird ja bei beiden Fällen angezeigt... 

Und zu Modentscheidungen: (weil sie teils vll auch aus Usersicht betrachtet nicht fair sind :> ) man kann ja meist mit den Mods oder eben Zam sprechen. Da hat sich bisher eig immer alles geklärt, wenn man denn freundlich blieb. Und wenn nicht... dann setzt man halt den Wuteimer auf! :>

Naja, ich bin mal gespannt, was da noch kommt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. März 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Oh noez :<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Kommentare: Simpel - weil dort bisher kaum Konsequenzen folgen. Wann wurdest Du zuletzt wegen Kommentarflames gebannt? Erm... also nicht Du persönlich, aber... das kam jetzt irgendwie nicht richtig rüber. Na du weisst schon...

@Modentscheidungen: Eben - wer mich freundlich anschreibt, kann mit mir über alles reden. Ich reagiere halt allergisch auf "Ey Du ar***gef***er Hu***ohn, was gibst Du mir Schreibsperre Du Sp*** ich pis* auf Deine Katze und nagle Deinen verdammten Hamster an die Klotür, ey!!!1". Ton, Musik etc.


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Und zu Modentscheidungen: (weil sie teils vll auch aus Usersicht betrachtet nicht fair sind :> ) man kann ja meist mit den Mods oder eben Zam sprechen. Da hat sich bisher eig immer alles geklärt, wenn man denn freundlich blieb. Und wenn nicht... dann setzt man halt den Wuteimer auf! :>



Hach, der gute alte Wuteimer. <3

Warum gibt es eigentlich keine Redaktion-Comics mehr? D:

Egal, @ Topic:

Ich bin ja durchaus gespannt. Nach den Thread zu urteilen, müsste ich ja rein theoretisch längst weg sein. 
Aber gut, ich bin hoffnungsvoll, dass die Regelüberarbeitung sicherlich gut wird. Ob es was hilft bleibt abzuwarten, besonders bei einer so großen Online-Community.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> @Kommentare: Simpel - weil dort bisher kaum Konsequenzen folgen. Wann wurdest Du zuletzt wegen Kommentarflames gebannt? Erm... also nicht Du persönlich, aber... das kam jetzt irgendwie nicht richtig rüber. Na du weisst schon...
> 
> @Modentscheidungen: Eben - wer mich freundlich anschreibt, kann mit mir über alles reden. Ich reagiere halt allergisch auf "Ey Du ar***gef***er Hu***ohn, was gibst Du mir Schreibsperre Du Sp*** ich pis* auf Deine Katze und nagle Deinen verdammten Hamster an die Klotür, ey!!!1". Ton, Musik etc.


:> Naja, zu den Kommentaren muss ich sagen, dass ich keine schreibe, weil ich zu den meisten gelesenen Themen nichts zu sagen habe, was nicht schon gesagt wurde (lese News irgendwie immer erst, wenn da 30+ Kommentare stehen >_< ) und das mit den Konsequenzen nicht mitbekommen habe^^ 
Aber gut, das macht Sinn^^

Und das mit den Modentscheidungen ist halt schwer, weil wenn jetzt jmd ne Sperre bekommt sicher nicht drüber nachdenkt, dass er was falsch gemacht haben könnte, sondern dass der Mod n Arsch ist :>  Ist ja an sich auch nichts weiter als eine Internet-Stille-Treppe und über die Erfolgsquote von solchen Methoden lässt sich streiten. Bei einer strengeren Durchführung würd sich das Problem ja vll auch nur verlagern, sodass eben mehr indirekt geflamt wird und es da auch mehr unabsichtliche Sperren geben könnte, bei Leuten, die sowas mit ihrer Wortwahl dann wirklich nicht bezwecken wollten. 
Was dann aber wieder zu "Eben - wer mich freundlich anschreibt, kann mit mir über alles reden." führen würde :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. März 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Und das mit den Modentscheidungen ist halt schwer, weil wenn jetzt jmd ne Sperre bekommt sicher nicht drüber nachdenkt, dass er was falsch gemacht haben könnte, sondern dass der Mod n Arsch ist :>  Ist ja an sich auch nichts weiter als eine Internet-Stille-Treppe und über die Erfolgsquote von solchen Methoden lässt sich streiten. Bei einer strengeren Durchführung würd sich das Problem ja vll auch nur verlagern, sodass eben mehr indirekt geflamt wird und es da auch mehr unabsichtliche Sperren geben könnte, bei Leuten, die sowas mit ihrer Wortwahl dann wirklich nicht bezwecken wollten.
> Was dann aber wieder zu "Eben - wer mich freundlich anschreibt, kann mit mir über alles reden." führen würde :>



Hast Du schön erkannt. Die Mods kriegen es *immer* ab - sobald wir im Kommentarbereich aufräumen, wird es PNs hageln wie nie zuvor. Und in den allerwenigsten Fällen sind die sachlich und freundlich. 
Aber - besser "unsichtbar" und nur gegen uns, als dick und breit in den Kommentaren! Jaja, wir opfern uns für Eure Sünden! ^^


----------



## Noxiel (6. März 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Anscheinend habe ich in ein Wespennest gestochen, was sicherlich nicht meine Absicht war. Mir persönlich sind solche Diskussionen wirklich zu unwichtig, als das ich diese über einen längeren Zeitraum abspeichere. Denn mal ehrlich wir alle haben bessere Dinge zu tun.


Derart unwichtig, dass du mir heute (nach ewiger langer Zeit, wie du selbst sagst) sozusagen im Vorbeigehen verbal eine reinzimmerst und dir dann die Ohren zuhältst, um meine Antwort nicht hören zu müssen?

Von Wespennest kann kaum die Rede sein. Im Gegenteil, hier hätte mal die Gelegenheit bestanden mir einen zweiten Blick auf die Reaktion von damals zu ermöglichen, um vielleicht Fehler zu erkennen und sie für die Zukunft zu vermeiden.
Was tust du stattdessen, sagst zwar "A", willst von "B" aber nichts wissen. Überlege Dir also bitte vorher, ob du in Zukunft auch gewillt bist, aktiv an einer Verbesserung der Situation mitzuwirken. So steht nur die vage Anklage gegen meine Tätigkeit als Mod im Raum. Wer verschwendet hier wessen Zeit, frage ich mich.   




-Scytale- schrieb:


> Wenn du Noxiel einen so genannten Beweis für die von mir angebrachten Punkte benötigst, diese als ggf. nicht richtig abtust sofern ich keinen vorlegen kann, sei es so.


Um überhaupt erkennen zu können, wo ich in der Vergangenheit falsch gehandelt habe, brauche ich nunmal einen Beweis. So ist es.


-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich auf ein, in meinen Augen, Problem der Community und auch der Moderatoren hingewiesen, mehr nicht. Wenn sich dadurch einige Moderatoren auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, dann tut es mir Leid. Ich wollte nicht die Autorität der Moderatoren in Frage stellen, sondern lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass auch Moderatoren Fehler machen. Da ich leider kein Protokoll über diese..."Fehltritte" führe, und somit auch keinen Beweis vorlegen kann, können diese selbstverständlich gerne als bloße Wichtigtuerei abgetan werden.


Es geht hier nicht um einige Moderatoren. Du bist doch explizit auf meinen Schlips getreten, wirfst mir vor, dir vorzuschreiben wie du dich im Forum zu verhalten hast und wischst dann alles vom Tisch, wenn ich nach Einzelheiten frage um Fehler - sofern in der Vergangenheit gemacht - nicht zu wiederholen. Ja danke, das ist wirklich konstruktiv.


----------



## Fedaykin (6. März 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> fullquote



Meine Güte, du nimmst aber auch alles extrem persönlich und neigst zu einer Übertreibung.

Ich sollte Beispiele für meine Aussage anbringen, und konnte mich noch an eine Diskussion vor sehr langer Zeit zwischen uns beiden erinnern. Für mich wäre die Sache damit beendet gewesen, dass ich lediglich anbringe, dass auch die Moderatoren sich an die eigene Nase packen sollten, und ggf. ihre Herangehensweise bedenken. Aber nein, das genügte ja nicht. Man wollte mehr. Ich habe mich dann noch an eine Situation bzw. Diskussion zwischen uns beiden erinnert, aber das reicht dann auch nicht. Nein, es werden ggf. Protokolle und so genannte "Beweise" (da stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf bei diesem Wort) verlangt.

Man hätte die Diskussion wirklich ganz schnell und einfach an dem Punkt beenden können, an dem ich ansprach, dass auch Moderatoren sich an die Regeln halten sollten, aber lieber wird hier ein Fass aufgemacht. Was aber natürlich einzig und allein an mir liegt, what else.

Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde es ein wenig unnütz und auch unnötig. Aber aus diesem Satz wird mir sicherlich auch wieder nur ein Strick gedreht, anstatt einfach nur die Diskussion ruhen zu lassen.

Um es zu wiederholen (zum gefühlten 5. Mal). Ich begrüße den Schritt und hoffe, dass es hierfür nicht zu spät ist. 

Auf ein sauberes, gepflegtes, ordentliches Forum mit angenehmen Umgangston.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. März 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Meine Güte, du nimmst aber auch alles extrem persönlich und neigst zu einer Übertreibung.



Komisch. Da nennst Du Noxiel und nur Noxiel beim Namen und das mehrfach und dann nimmt er das einfach persönlich. Verstehe ich gar nicht.

Lasst es gut sein. Natürlich gelten die Richtlinien für Mods genauso wie für alle anderen User auch. Und wer einen Verstoß seitens eines Moderators vermutet, wendet sich per PN vertrauensvoll an Zam.

Und jetzt wäre ich Euch ganz verbunden, wenn wir zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren könnten.


----------



## Fedaykin (6. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Komisch. Da nennst Du Noxiel und nur Noxiel beim Namen und das mehrfach und dann nimmt er das einfach persönlich. Verstehe ich gar nicht.



Ich habe anfangs keine, aber auch garkeine Namen genannt. Danach wurde gefragt. Muss ich mich dafür nun rechtfertigen?


----------



## Noxiel (6. März 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Meine Güte, du nimmst aber auch alles extrem persönlich und neigst zu einer Übertreibung.


Entschuldige bitte, aber wer mich - grob gesagt - von der Seite anmacht, sollte sich dann das Echo dazu aber auch anhören.



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich sollte Beispiele für meine Aussage anbringen, und konnte mich noch an eine Diskussion vor sehr langer Zeit zwischen uns beiden erinnern. Für mich wäre die Sache damit beendet gewesen, dass ich lediglich anbringe, dass auch die Moderatoren sich an die eigene Nase packen sollten, und ggf. ihre Herangehensweise bedenken.


Und warum schreibst du es dann nicht auch so? So steht die "unbewiesene" Anklage gegen mich im Raum, dass ich dir rate würde, dich um deinen Kram zu kümmern, während die Moderatoren schon wissen was sie tun. 
Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass dieses Gespräch so nicht gelaufen ist. Jedoch kann ich mich nicht mehr daran erinnern. Wie gesagt, um etwaige Fehler bei mir erkennen zu können, muß man sie mir zeigen. 



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Aber nein, das genügte ja nicht. Man wollte mehr. Ich habe mich dann noch an eine Situation bzw. Diskussion zwischen uns beiden erinnert, aber das reicht dann auch nicht. Nein, es werden ggf. Protokolle und so genannte "Beweise" (da stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf bei diesem Wort) verlangt.


Du hast ursächlich von mir als Mod gesprochen, der sich in einer spezifischen Situation falsch verhalten hat. Das hat nichts mit einem generellen Wortlaut zu tun: "Auch die Mods sollten sich an Regeln halten". 



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Man hätte die Diskussion wirklich ganz schnell und einfach an dem Punkt beenden können, an dem ich ansprach, dass auch Moderatoren sich an die Regeln halten sollten, aber lieber wird hier ein Fass aufgemacht.


Wenn es dir nur darum geht: Ja, auch Mods müssen sich an die Regeln halten. 



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde es ein wenig unnütz und auch unnötig. Aber aus diesem Satz wird mir sicherlich auch wieder nur ein Strick gedreht, anstatt einfach nur die Diskussion ruhen zu lassen.


Die Märtyrer Rolle ist völlig Fehl am Platze. 



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Um es zu wiederholen (zum gefühlten 5. Mal). Ich begrüße den Schritt und hoffe, dass es hierfür nicht zu spät ist.
> 
> Auf ein sauberes, gepflegtes, ordentliches Forum mit angenehmen Umgangston.



Amen. Thema durch.


----------



## Ursusarctos (7. März 2011)

Hallo
Leute es ist ja sehr nett, das ihr euch an die neuen, nochnichteinmal formulierten Regeln bzgl. des Umgangstones
haltet.
Aber dennoch kommt in mir ein unangenehmes Gefühl hoch, ich empfinde manche Beiträge doch als unterschwellig 
aggressiv und mit persönlichen Angriffen gewürzt.
Das zeigt deutlich die Problematik mit der die Moderatoren konfrontiert sind.

Lassen wir die Moderatoren doch erstmal machen, und sehen dann weiter.

Zudem kommt es doch darauf an, den schlimmsten entgleisungen zu begegnen, wir wollen doch nicht das ganze Forum
"Weichspülen" wo sich niemand mehr traut seine Meinung zu äußern.
Ich habe kein Problem damit wenn jemand, eine sachliche Kritik äußert und dabei nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legt.
Gruß
Ursusarctos


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Ursusarctos schrieb:


> Zudem kommt es doch darauf an, den schlimmsten entgleisungen zu begegnen, wir wollen doch nicht das ganze Forum
> "Weichspülen" wo sich niemand mehr traut seine Meinung zu äußern.


----------



## Konov (7. März 2011)

Ich war eine ganze Zeit lang in anderen Foren als Moderator aktiv und kann bestätigen, dass die Rolle eines Moderators natürlich viel Subjektivität des Einzelnen mitbringt.

Wie Berserkerkitten schon gesagt hat, wird es immer jemanden geben, der anders handelt als ein vorangegangener Moderator. Es handelt sich hierbei ja auch nur um Menschen. 


Hierbei ist IMO auch noch wichtig zu erwähnen, dass ein Forum im Internet immer noch viel irreführende Beiträge und Formulierungen enthalten kann.
Ein nicht geringer Teil aller Beiträge ist sicherlich von einer unberechenbaren Brisanz, da es immer von der Art und Weise bzw. vom Ton abhängt, wie etwas gesagt wird. So z.B. im Alltag, wenn ich zu jemandem sage: "Das ist doch totaler Schwachsinn". Dann ist das was anderes als wenn ich sage "Hmm, das ist doch Schwachsinn" (Ton geht am Ende des Satzes runter).

Hier im Forum gibt es keine Töne, hier herrscht nur das Geschriebene, nicht aber das gesprochene Wort. Und das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied. So wird es immer so sein, dass sich jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, obwohl es vom Autor vielleicht noch nicht mal so gemeint war. Wie oft passiert einem das alleine in Chats?
Da ist genau dasselbe Problem, dass viele Sätze falsch rüberkommen weil linguistische Merkmale fehlen (Betonung etc.).

Insofern fasse ich die Ideen von ZAM bzw. der Administration des Forums als sinnvolle Methode auf, hier zukünftig härter durchzugreifen. Und Ausnahmefälle - in jeglicher Hinsicht - wird es immer geben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. März 2011)

Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass durch diese Maßnahmen der Umgangston wirklich besser werden würde, werden dann auch politische und religiöse Themen anders behandelt und nicht oft schon per se geschlossen? Immerhin sollte es ja dann auch bei diesen geordneter und niveauvoller zugehen. Man kann mit den meisten Leuten hier normal diskutieren.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass durch diese Maßnahmen der Umgangston wirklich besser werden würde, werden dann auch politische und religiöse Themen anders behandelt und nicht oft schon per se geschlossen? Immerhin sollte es ja dann auch bei diesen geordneter und niveauvoller zugehen. Man kann mit den meisten Leuten hier normal diskutieren.



Ich sehe nichts, was dagegen spricht. Im Moment ist es halt leider so: Diese Themen führen unweigerlich zu Sprüchen wie: "Wer keine Ahnung hat...", "Du redest Schwachsinn", "Du verbreitest gefährliches Halbwissen" und so fort - Du kennst es ja selbst. Wenn sowas durch striktere Regeln endlich aufhört und man ohne Störenfriede diskutieren kann, dann könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass sowas auch mal offen bleibt. Natürlich liegt das letzte Wort da beim Chef. 

Nennt mich bekloppt, aber ich bin überzeugt davon, dass der größte Teil unserer Community durchaus freundlich und vernünftig diskutieren kann und auch will. Es braucht halt immer nur eine Handvoll schwarzer Schafe, um die Atmosphäre in den Keller zu jagen und die sortieren wir nun schlimmstenfalls aus - oder erziehen ihnen idealerweise einen freundlicheren Umgangston hier im Forum an. ^^


----------



## Noxiel (8. März 2011)

Ich denke das Thema Politik & Religion wird erstmal mit dem Vermerk "auf Wiedervorlage" gesetzt, wenn die Änderungen der Netiquette erste Ergebnisse gebracht haben. Nach dem momentanen Stand der Dinge werden diese Themen - zu meinem Bedauern - rigoros geschlossen, eben mit Blick auf die entgleisten Diskussionen in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Damatadore (8. März 2011)

Würde auch mal an der Zeit sein, das einheitliche Regeln *hinterlegt werden.*
Teilweise ist es doch hier mehr so, das Teilweise Moderator mehr nach Lust und Laune handeln als nach richtig oder falsch.

An Hand von diesem Beispiel möchte ich mal zeigen wie Objektiv Moderatoren sind.


Wenn ich z.b. dies #89 schreibe und dann so etwas #90 als Antwort bekomme, dann ist es doch wohl mehr als gerechtfertigt etwas schärfer darauf zu reagieren.
Nur wenn dann meine Antwort *"Lieber kleiner Ex Moderator, dies ist die Meinung von Apple und ich bin nicht Apple!*" lautet und dann dieser Beitrag gelöscht wurde, dann fragt man sich doch ernsthaft ob  die kleine EX Moderatorin einen knackigen hintern hatte den ein guter ZAM sehr gerne angeschaut hat. Noch schlimmer ist doch, ein Thema wo es um Apple geht, was immer für etwas Zündstoff sorgt zu schliessen obwohl der Umgangston im grünen Bereich war und auch keine anderen Personen beleidigt wurden zu schliessen. Und das ganze mit dieser #122 Begründung.
*Sind wir jetzt schon soweit, das wir auf Verdacht hin Themen schliessen?*

Jeder hat seine Meinung und handelt bzw schreibt nach dieser. Und in einer Diskussion kommt es auch vor, das es zu einem Wort Gefecht kommt. Auch ein Moderator hat eine Meinung, nur lässt er es nicht zu einer Diskussion kommen die auch mal zu einem Wortgefecht führen kann. Nein, er handelt und setzt somit seine Meinung Kraft seines Amtes durch. 

Für einen Moderator gibt es keine Demokratie , für einen Moderator gibt es nur Diktatur. Ob das jetzt in Hinblick auf dieses Forum gut ist vermag ich nicht beurteilen. Nur sollte man sich darüber im klaren sein, das ein Moderator ein Diktator ist, der am Ende nur seine Meinung als die richtige ansieht. .

*Ich möchte nicht sagen das Moderatoren böse Menschen sind, ich möchte nur das man sich mal dies vor Augen hält.*


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2011)

Damatadore schrieb:


> Nur wenn dann meine Antwort *"Lieber kleiner Ex Moderator, dies ist die Meinung von Apple und ich bin nicht Apple!*" lautet und dann dieser Beitrag gelöscht wurde, dann fragt man sich doch ernsthaft ob die kleine EX Moderatorin einen knackigen hintern hatte den ein guter ZAM sehr gerne angeschaut hat.



Witziger Text, mit einen kleinen Fehler: Tikume ist nicht weiblich, sondern männlich, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe. 

Und naja, man kann sicherlich darüber diskutieren, warum dein Beitrag entfernt wurde, aber "Lieber kleiner Ex Moderator" kann man als Angriff auf die Persönlichkeit eines Menschen ansehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. März 2011)

Wenn man sich den Verlauf des Topics über die letzten Seiten ansieht, war das schon sehr nah an der Gürtellinie. Über das eigentliche Thema ( Kauft ihr euch das iPad2) ging es schon länger nicht mehr. Da hat jeder versucht den anderen zu "Bekehren". Man braucht sich ja nur anschauen, was da zum Thema USB Anschluss abging.


----------



## Damatadore (8. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Verlauf des Topics über die letzten Seiten ansieht, war das schon sehr nah an der Gürtellinie. Über das eigentliche Thema ( Kauft ihr euch das iPad2) ging es schon länger nicht mehr. Da hat jeder versucht den anderen zu "Bekehren". Man braucht sich ja nur anschauen, was da zum Thema USB Anschluss abging.



Ja klar ging es hart zur Sache aber im Hinsicht das es da um Apple ging, fand ich es noch harmlos^^


*Razyl* ich weiss nicht ob er oder sie weiblich ist... sollte auch mehr ein Beispiel sein. Ich weiss, war schlecht geschrieben.


----------



## Firun (8. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Witziger Text, mit einen kleinen Fehler: Tikume ist nicht weiblich, sondern männlich, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe.
> 
> Und naja, man kann sicherlich darüber diskutieren, warum dein Beitrag entfernt wurde, aber "Lieber kleiner Ex Moderator" kann man als Angriff auf die Persönlichkeit eines Menschen ansehen.



Männlich ist korrekt, mich würde mal interessieren wer diese Unwahrheit ins Land gebracht hat das Tikume eine Frau ist.

Auch ist es korrekt dass mich das persönlich schon etwas antreiben würde wenn mich jemand so anschreibt, ich rede mit meinen Mitmenschen auch nicht in dem Ton (liebe kleine Mitmenschen...)


----------



## Damatadore (8. März 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Männlich ist korrekt, mich würde mal interessieren wer diese Unwahrheit ins Land gebracht hat das Tikume eine Frau ist.
> 
> Auch ist es korrekt dass mich das persönlich schon etwas antreiben würde wenn mich jemand so anschreibt, ich rede mit meinen Mitmenschen auch nicht in dem Ton (liebe kleine Mitmenschen...)






*Zum einen, wenn du mir was sagen willst und das willst du ja klar und deutlich, dann kannst du mich direkt anschreiben und nicht mir über eine dritte Personen deine Meinung mitteilen.*
*
*
Hier geht es nicht um mich oder ob ich in dem Fall betroffen bin, sondern das eine harmlose Aussage* kommentarlos gelöscht* wird.

Ich mag jetzt auch nicht streiten, was harmlos ist und was nicht, was ein Ergebnis eines vorhergegangen Ereignisses ist und was nicht. 
Und auch braucht jetzt nicht jeder Moderator, der mit dem Beispiel nichts zu tun hat, das vorgehen des anderen zu Rechtfertigen, bzw gut zu heissen... wobei ja der versuch schon sehr lustig ist. 
Das sollte keine Beschwerde sein sondern ein Beispiel. Ich hoffe du kennst den Unterschied *@Firun.*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. März 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Männlich ist korrekt, mich würde mal interessieren wer diese Unwahrheit ins Land gebracht hat das Tikume eine Frau ist.



Tikume selbst.

Nochwas: In diesem Thread geht es nicht darum, sich irgendwelche Moderationsentscheidungen rauszupicken, die einem nicht zusagen und diese dann hier zum Thema zu machen. Es ist vollkommen egal, ob Ihr persönliche Beleidigungen als "Diskussion", "Wortgefecht" oder Käsetoast definiert - sowas hat hier nichts verloren, das steht auch nicht zur Debatte und das bedarf auch keiner Rechtfertigung. Entweder, es wird anständig diskutiert, ohne jemanden persönlich anzugehen, nur weil derjenige eine andere Meinung hat. Oder man hält sich raus. Alles andere wird nicht geduldet, denn wir alle, Mods und Community, sind es leid, dass unser Portal mehr und mehr zur Hindenburg verkommt.

@Kommentarlos gelöscht: Löschungen von Beiträgen, die klar gegen unsere Richtlinien verstoßen, bedürfen keinerlei Erklärung, Rechtfertigung oder Rücksprache mit dem Verfasser.


----------



## Firun (8. März 2011)

Damatadore schrieb:


> *Zum einen, wenn du mir was sagen willst und das willst du ja klar und deutlich, dann kannst du mich direkt anschreiben und nicht mir über eine dritte Personen deine Meinung mitteilen.*
> *
> *
> Hier geht es nicht um mich oder ob ich in dem Fall betroffen bin, sondern das eine harmlose Aussage* kommentarlos gelöscht* wird.
> ...



Ich will *dir* *gar nichts* sagen oder vorschreiben oder was auch immer... meine güte ich habe mich nur zum angesprochenen Post geäußert was wohl Falsch war?, ich habe nur zum ausdruck gebracht das es mich auch nicht gerade mit Freude erhellen würde wenn jemand so mit mir schreibt b.z.w spricht, nicht mehr... nicht weniger, wer mit wem so schreibt ist mir momentan völlig egal weil es nicht zur Debatte steht, aber mir persönlich würde es halt nicht gefallen.

copy@paste
@Kommentarlos gelöscht: Löschungen von Beiträgen, die klar gegen unsere Richtlinien verstoßen, *bedürfen keinerlei Erklärung*, *Rechtfertigung oder Rücksprache mit dem Verfasser*. steht sogar in den forenregeln ?


----------



## Ursusarctos (9. März 2011)

Hallo
Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole...

Lassen wir die Moderatoren doch erstmal machen, und sehen dann weiter.

Gruß
Ursusarctos


----------



## Damatadore (9. März 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich will *dir* *gar nichts* sagen oder vorschreiben oder was auch immer... meine güte ich habe mich nur zum angesprochenen Post geäußert was wohl Falsch war?, ich habe nur zum ausdruck gebracht das es mich auch nicht gerade mit Freude erhellen würde wenn jemand so mit mir schreibt b.z.w spricht, nicht mehr... nicht weniger, wer mit wem so schreibt ist mir momentan völlig egal weil es nicht zur Debatte steht, aber mir persönlich würde es halt nicht gefallen.



Okay, ich habe das dann falsch verstanden.


----------



## Dini (9. März 2011)

Is dat scheeeeeeeeeee, ik freu mir wa!? 
*komischen Dialektmischmasch ausschalt*

Also, ich bin selber gespannt wie das nun werden wird, mit den neuen Regeln und dem Regelwerk diesbezüglich.
Es geht nicht darum dem Standartuser den Mund zu verbieten, oder ihn rauszuekeln.
Ziel ist es doch für alle den Besuch im Forum und in den Kommentaren etc. angenehmer zu gestalten und viele Schlaglöcher zu schließen, die bisher weitestgehend brach lagen.

Natürlich gibt es da immer wieder den Fall, das wir Moderatoren eigenständige Entscheidungen treffen müssen, zB. ob wir einen Beitrag einfach nur entfernen, oder darauf gleich eine PN an den User samt Verwarnung folgt. Wünschenswert wäre es wenn wir es schaffen, das zu vereinheitlichen, aber wir sind wie mehrfach erwähnt auch nur Menschen. Gut ist aber, dass wir an den Fällen lernen werden und durch den Austausch untereinander auf einem guten Weg sind 
Fakt ist dennoch:
Es wird deutlich "sauberer" werden und das ist schon ein guter Anstatz.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. März 2011)

> dann fragt man sich doch ernsthaft ob die kleine EX Moderatorin einen knackigen hintern hatte den ein guter ZAM sehr gerne angeschaut hat.



Bei solchen Frechheiten würde ich mich mit Kritik an den Mods ziemlich zurückhalten.


----------



## Dini (9. März 2011)

Zam ist nicht drauf eingegangen, insofern wird es wohl "okay" sein. Das geht auch am eigentlichen Thema vorbei und war eh abgeschlossen.
Ach, immer diese Legenden um in den Keller der Buffed Redaktion eingeschlossene Moderatoren *schmunzel*


----------



## Damatadore (9. März 2011)

Dini schrieb:


> Zam ist nicht drauf eingegangen, insofern wird es wohl "okay" sein. Das geht auch am eigentlichen Thema vorbei und war eh abgeschlossen.
> Ach, immer diese Legenden um in den Keller der Buffed Redaktion eingeschlossene Moderatoren *schmunzel*



Naja war schon sehr blöde von mir formuliert. Eigentlich wollte ich was mit ehemalige Kollegen schreiben, habe es aber dann umgeändert und nicht mehr drauf geachtet es zu entschärfen^^
Nicht das ich jetzt schuld bin, das die Keller Legenden neu hochgekocht werde *lach*


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2011)

Damatadore schrieb:


> Motzen wegen gelöschtem Beitrag



Das war extrem objektiv. Du hast einen User angegriffen. Wenn du die Verwendung von "kleiner" im Zusammenhang mit einer Person nicht aus freien Stücken als Herabwürdigung des Gegenüber deuten bzw. wahrnehmen kannst, dann wundere dich bitte in Zukunft nicht über Schreibsperren oder gelöschte Beiträge. 

Btw. Ich hab Tikus Gesäß noch nie gesehen, obwohl, doch einmal in Star Wars Galaxies. ^^


----------



## Damatadore (10. März 2011)

Das Wort kleiner bezog sich ja wohl auf das Wort Ex Moderator. 

Bei jeder anderen Person hätte ich diese Formulierung nicht gewählt. Aber da Tikume in meinen Augeneine Person ist, die anscheinend eine Schachtel mit Nädelchen neben sich liegen hat und hier und da mal pickst um zu schauen was passiert, 
fand ich diese Formulierung angemessen. Ja ich lese aus gegebenen Anlass sehr viel im Forum, auch wenn ich nicht zu allem meinen Senf abgebe. Was mich aber wütend auf deine Person macht, das du dir anscheinend nicht mal die Mühe gemacht hast zu lesen was war. Sondern dir ein Wort im falschen Zusammenhang raussuchst und dann handelst.

Ich habe mir viel Mühe gemacht mit meinem Beitrag zum Thema iPad2. So wie ich mich immer bemühe, was das Thema Apple angeht eine unvoreingenommene Meinung wiederzugeben. Umso trauriger finde ich es , das dann Personen die sachlich bleiben möchte zensiert werden, weil andere nichts lieber machen als gegen Firmen zu stänkern. Und wenn dann eine Person mir Formulierungen in den Mund legt, die ich nie angedeutet habe, dann finde ich dies  schlimmer als wenn ich schreibe "Lieber kleiner Ex Moderator, das ist die Meinung von Apple und ich bin nicht Apple". Es gab in diesem Thema auch Stunden später keine Streitereien wegen meiner Aussage, die mehr ein Ergebnis auf ein Ereignis war. Auch wurde das Thema von dir geschlossen, somit könnte man noch nicht mal argumentieren, das die Löschung meines Beitrags dem aufrechterhalten der Ordnung diente, da es eh jedem somit unmöglich war Bezug auf meinem Beitrag zu nehmen. 

Es war nicht mein Ziel dich an den Pranger zu stellen, den dies würde ich nicht mitbekommen, weil so etwas bei euch hinter verschlossenen Türen stattfindet. Sondern dich mal zum nachdenken bewegen, ob du da die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hast. Ich kann nicht beurteilen in wie weit du eine voreingenommene Meinung hast, nur in meinen Augen sah das schon sehr nach Vetternwirtschaft aus. Was eigentlich besser das beschreibt was ich mit dem Blick aufs Gesäß ausdrücken wollte.


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2011)

Möglicherweise ist der erwähnte User kein Unschuldslamm, aber was machst du erneut? Öffentlich einen anderen User bloß bzw. an den Pranger stellen. Probleme mit Usern sind hier nicht mit Selbstjustiz zu klären sondern Moderatoren/Administratoren hinzuzuziehen.

Meine Entscheidung den Thread zu schließen war vollkommen richtig und gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Damatadore (10. März 2011)

Muss ich dir zustimmen, es war falsch von mir einen anderen User anzuprangern. Beim schreiben ist mir nicht aufgefallen, das ich damit deutlich gegen bestehende Richtlinien verstosse. 

*Für diesen Verstoss entschuldige ich mich und werde in Zukunft besser drauf achten, das dies nicht mehr vorkommt.*


----------



## Dietrich (15. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich sehe nichts, was dagegen spricht. Im Moment ist es halt leider so: Diese Themen führen unweigerlich zu Sprüchen wie: "Wer keine Ahnung hat...", "Du redest Schwachsinn", "Du verbreitest gefährliches Halbwissen" und so fort - Du kennst es ja selbst. Wenn sowas durch striktere Regeln endlich aufhört und man ohne Störenfriede diskutieren kann, dann könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass sowas auch mal offen bleibt. Natürlich liegt das letzte Wort da beim Chef.



Was spricht den bitte gegen die Formulierung "Du verbreitest gefährliches Halbwissen"?
Wenn dies anhand von Quellen belegt werden kann, dann ist die Formulierung doch in Ordnung! 

Gruß


----------



## Tikume (8. April 2011)

Damatadore schrieb:


> Umso trauriger finde ich es , das dann Personen die sachlich bleiben möchte zensiert werden, weil andere nichts lieber machen als gegen Firmen zu stänkern. Und wenn dann eine Person mir Formulierungen in den Mund legt, die ich nie angedeutet habe, dann finde ich dies  schlimmer als wenn ich schreibe "Lieber kleiner Ex Moderator, das ist die Meinung von Apple und ich bin nicht Apple".


Das sehe ich anders. Du hast geschrieben "Als ob Flash etwas ist was man unbedingt Unterwegs braucht. ", worauf ich lediglich darauf hinweies, dass das eine Verallgemeinerung ist die nicht auf jeden zutrifft sondern erstmal auf dich.
Wenn ich sagen würde "Als ob Apple Produkte etwas wären was man unbedingt unterwegs braucht." wärst Du sicherlich auch der Meinung dass sowas nicht angebraucht ist, oder?

Dann schriebst Du noch "Bei jeder anderen Person hätte ich diese Formulierung nicht gewählt.". Also hättest Du andere Personen dann auf andere Art beleidigt oder hättest Du da einfach auf den Beitrag geantwortet statt zu denken "Ey, meine Chance dem eine reinzuwürgen"? 

Umgang miteinander bedeutet für mich auch dass man den eigentlich Beitrag beim posten im Sinn hat und nicht den User.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Januar 2012)

Höhö, is klar, bei Politik spielen Forenregeln plötzlich wieder eine Rolle. Ziemlich fader Beigeschmack, wenn man bedenkt, dass die "neuen", hochgelobten Regeln bezüglich Beleidigungen, Anfeindungen und herabsetzenden Ausdrücken nie jemanden interessiert haben. Am wenigsten vermutlich die Mods.

Aber was soll man sich darüber noch aufregen? Eigentlich kann man nur noch lachen.


----------



## Firun (5. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Höhö, is klar, bei Politik spielen Forenregeln plötzlich wieder eine Rolle. Ziemlich fader Beigeschmack, wenn man bedenkt, dass die "neuen", hochgelobten Regeln bezüglich Beleidigungen, Anfeindungen und herabsetzenden Ausdrücken nie jemanden interessiert haben. Am wenigsten vermutlich die Mods.
> 
> Aber was soll man sich darüber noch aufregen? Eigentlich kann man nur noch lachen.



 ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Januar 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> ?



http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/182192-der-umgang-und-das-miteinander/

Diesem Thread war damals unter anderem zu entnehmen, dass nicht nur direkte Beleidungen, sondern fortan auch harmlosere Ausdrücke wie "Schwachsinn", "Quark", "Blödsinn" geahndet werden würden. Dies bezüglich hat sich überhaupt gar nichts geändert, manches ist schlimmer geworden. Obwohl ich immer wieder entsprechende Kommentare gemeldet habe. Nichts ist passiert. Also nehme ich doch wohl an, dass die Forenregeln kaum noch jemanden interessieren. Außer natürlich bei Politik... als ob das die Ursache wäre. Eben nicht. Ihr bekämpft dadurch höchstens die Symptome.


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2012)

Uuuuh Forenpolizei...das gibt von mir glatt ne 6/5

BTW: Dann hat er sicherlich viele meiner Postings gemeldet, bei mir kommt in jedem 2. Satz Schwachsinn, Mist etc. vor


----------



## zoizz (5. Januar 2012)

Albern ist es, mit den Türstehern einer Disco zu diskutieren, warum sie welche Kriterien gegen wen anwenden und warum "ich" dazu gehöre.
Hausrecht gewinnt. Du kommscht hier net rein.

Für die Mods


----------



## Firun (5. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/182192-der-umgang-und-das-miteinander/
> 
> Diesem Thread war damals unter anderem zu entnehmen, dass nicht nur direkte Beleidungen, sondern fortan auch harmlosere Ausdrücke wie "Schwachsinn", "Quark", "Blödsinn" geahndet werden würden. Dies bezüglich hat sich überhaupt gar nichts geändert, manches ist schlimmer geworden. Obwohl ich immer wieder entsprechende Kommentare gemeldet habe. Nichts ist passiert. Also nehme ich doch wohl an, dass die Forenregeln kaum noch jemanden interessieren. Außer natürlich bei Politik... als ob das die Ursache wäre. Eben nicht. Ihr bekämpft dadurch höchstens die Symptome.



Sorry aber das stimmt einfach nicht dafür wurde ich zuviel geflamt von Leuten die ich unverschämter weise Verwarnt habe natürlich alles reine Willkür nie ist jemand Schuld oder hat sich daneben benommen.. wie immer halt.


----------



## Derulu (5. Januar 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Sorry aber das stimmt einfach nicht dafür wurde ich zuviel geflamt von Leuten die ich unverschämter weise Verwarnt habe natürlich alles reine Willkür nie ist jemand Schuld oder hat sich daneben benommen.. wie immer halt.



Mir ging es ähnlich^^...wenn auch ich nicht so sehr geflamt wurde...aber mein "Arbeitszeitraum" ist auch kürzer...da kommt noch....ich bin ja auch eine größere Reizfigur *pfeif*


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Januar 2012)

Sollte mich hier jemand wirklich einmal wegen eines "blödsinn"s o.Ä. bannen dann erkläre ich das Forum als komplett verrückt. 
(Nett ausgedrückt.)

Naja wurde ja schon temp. gebannt weil ich ein Bild zitierte das einem penis ähnelte und ich das nicht sofort erkannt hatte.
Obwohl ich erstens nie eine Verwarnung hatte und nichtmal einen hinweiß oder eine Warnung erhalten hatte.
(ist ja auch meine Schuld das Bild war nicht eindeutig und sofort zu erkennen <.<)

Die meisten Mods hier sind halt einfach unglaublich überfordert und unqualifiziert. 

Umgang heißt für mich konkret auf den Beitrag zu antworten undzwar begründet.
(Mal abgesehen vom gelegentlichen Witze machen(oder auch spammen))


----------



## Firun (5. Januar 2012)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Die meisten Mods hier sind halt einfach unglaublich überfordert und unqualifiziert.



Ich wollte jetzt, nein ich hätte jetzt fast was geschrieben aber ich lass es weil das sonst wirklich mal unqualifiziert wäre.. .


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Januar 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich wollte jetzt, nein ich hätte jetzt fast was geschrieben aber ich lass es weil das sonst wirklich mal unqualifiziert wäre.. .



Tu dir keinen Zwang an. 
Ist einfach meine Erfahrung hier.
(wobei die meisten wohl ein etwas hartes Wort ist einige trifft es wohl eher)


----------



## Noxiel (5. Januar 2012)

Yay ich bin unquafili....unqualali....unquafid.....ungeeignet.


----------



## Firun (5. Januar 2012)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Tu dir keinen Zwang an.
> Ist einfach meine Erfahrung hier.
> (wobei die meisten wohl ein etwas hartes Wort ist einige trifft es wohl eher)



Es ist schon immer einfach sich hinzustellen und mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen und im gleichen Moment aber keinerlei Beispiele auf den Tisch zu legen und, jetzt hänge ich mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte keinerlei Ahnung von Moderation zu haben 

Solltest du Ahnung haben verstehe ich deinen Vorwurf nicht denn dann wüsstest du wie schwierig dieser Job ist und würdest hier nicht so vom Leder lassen.


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Diesem Thread war damals unter anderem zu entnehmen, dass nicht nur direkte Beleidungen, sondern fortan auch harmlosere Ausdrücke wie "Schwachsinn", "Quark", "Blödsinn" geahndet werden würden. Dies bezüglich hat sich überhaupt gar nichts geändert, manches ist schlimmer geworden.



Nichts geändert -> Nicht ganz, das Ticketsystem dafür ist nur noch nicht ganz rund. Beiträge die mind. 10 mal reported werden, verschwinden trotzdem im Ausblende-Nirvana. Zudem gibt es mittlerweile Überwachungsfunktionen, um alle Kommentare sofort beim Posten einzusehen. Diese Funktion steht in abgespeckter Form auch den Usern zur Verfügung: http://my.buffed.de/portal/comments/

Dir Richtlinien bzgl. andere User direkt zu diskreditieren wird durchgesetzt, sofern gesehen. Sollte was übersehen worden sein, kannst du dich auch direkt an Moderatoren wenden, aber reimt Euch bitte nicht irgendwelche Sachen zusammen bzgl. der Moderationsabläufe. Fakt ist nur das, was auch gehandelt wird und nicht was angenommen wird, was passieren könnte.


----------



## Legendary (6. Januar 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Albern ist es, mit den Türstehern einer Disco zu diskutieren, warum sie welche Kriterien gegen wen anwenden und warum "ich" dazu gehöre.
> Hausrecht gewinnt. Du kommscht hier net rein.
> 
> Für die Mods



Also ein öffentliches Forum mit einer Disco zu vergleichen finde ich jetzt mal ein "bisschen" weit hergeholt. 


Und zum Thema, ich will hier mal relativ neutral bleiben: Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass ich doch ab und zu mal ein wenig unverschämt werde, so ist eben meine Art. Hatte deswegen bis jetzt noch keine Probleme hier bis mal auf einen Klatsch auf die Finger, also eine Verwarnung. Das finde ich gut, wenn die Mods gewollt hätten, hätts sicherlich schon mal ne längere Auszeit gegeben. Deswegen also schon mal ein Lob.

Andererseits find ichs irgendwie saublöd (so ein böses Wort) das man hier z.B. nicht über Politik diskutieren kann...ich weiß das solche Diskussionen öfter ausarten...aber ich bitte euch, eigentlich besteht in Deutschland Redefreiheit und die ist im GG verankert. Meinungen sind nunmal verschieden, sonst bräuchte man ja wohl keine Foren mehr. Vielleicht mag mir ja jemand der Mods oder der Admins erklären, warum man da quasi ein Hausrecht ansetzen darf, ist das Internet in dieser Hinsicht rechts- und gesetzfrei? Wie gesagt eigentlich kein Vorwurf aber trotzdem muss ich wissen warum. Es sind ja legale Themen, nichts rechtswidriges, das verstehe ich natürlich.


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Januar 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Es ist schon immer einfach sich hinzustellen und mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen und im gleichen Moment aber keinerlei Beispiele auf den Tisch zu legen und, jetzt hänge ich mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte keinerlei Ahnung von Moderation zu haben
> 
> Solltest du Ahnung haben verstehe ich deinen Vorwurf nicht denn dann wüsstest du wie schwierig dieser Job ist und würdest hier nicht so vom Leder lassen.



Ich habe bereits ein Beispiel genannt(lest halt mal meinen beitrag durch der Beweiß dazu liegt bestimmt noch irgendwo in der Datenbank viel Spaß bei der Suche.  ).
ich zeige auch mit keinem Finger auf irgendwem wollte nur meine Meinung einbringen aber einige fangen ja direkt an panisch den Weltuntergang darin herauszudeuten.



> Solltest du Ahnung haben verstehe ich deinen Vorwurf nicht denn dann wüsstest du wie schwierig dieser Job ist und würdest hier nicht so vom Leder lassen.



Das das hier kein einfacher Job ist mir bewusst nur sollte man halt auch irgendwo etwas Konsiquenz mitbringen.
(Hier wird doch nach Münzwurf entschieden was nun erlaubt ist und was nicht.)

Einige User(ich nenne mal keine Namen) benehmen sich hier doch wie komplette Arschlöcher und das über Monate.
Gabs da mal nen Bann? Ne.
Und ich bekomme einen weil ich ein Bild falsch interpretiere und es Zitiere.
(Wo ist da denn die Logik?)



> Yay ich bin unquafili....unqualali....unquafid.....ungeeignet.



Kindliches getue hilft nicht grade meine Aussage zu entkräften.
Hab auch nie behauptet das hier jeder mod unqualifiziert sei.

Fühlt euch alle mal nicht so an den Eiern gepackt.


----------



## Firun (6. Januar 2012)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Einige User(ich nenne mal keine Namen) benehmen sich hier doch wie komplette Arschlöcher und das über Monate.
> Gabs da mal nen Bann? Ne.



Wenn du die Leute nicht meldest können wir nichts tun, denn riechen können wir die Bösen Jungs leider nicht.

Aber mir kommt das auch eher so vor als wären deine Beispiele schon etwas älter?

Und zu dem Beweis , du zeigst mir leider keinen Beweis du nennst ein Beispiel, ein Beweis sieht in meinen Augen ganz anders aus.
Ich gehe auch nicht zur Polizei und sage mein Nachbar hat vor 5 Wochen in meinem Garten Tomaten geklaut, ich hab zwar Bilder davon gemacht aber die liegen irgendwo bei mir zuhause die müssten sie bitte selber suchen.
Ich würde die Bilder als Beweisführung gleich mitbringen.
Und mit deiner ersten Aussage hast du schon mit dem Finger auf alle gezeigt.Später hast du dieses Aussage zurück gezogen deshalb sollten wir das auch gut sein lassen.

Das wir uns etwas komisch bei solchen Sachen fühlen sollte auch verständlich sein, noch ein Beispiel; Ich gehe auch nicht seit Jahren zum Bäcker und erzähle der Verkäuferin oder einem anderen Kunden lauthals im Laden das hier nur Inkompetente und überforderte Arbeiten, weil vor 6 Wochen die Verkäuferin mal einen Schlechten Tag hatte und nicht ganz so nett war als sie sonst immer ist.

Was ich damit sagen will ist , wenn mir was nicht passt , egal in welcher Lebenssituation dann mache ich sofort was dagegen und komme nicht erst ein paar Wochen/Monate/Jahre später damit.
Das mit dem Bild war übrigens am  *30 August 2009* , deine letzte Verwarnung hast du am 27 November 2010 von mir bekommen weil du jemanden als Affen beschimpft hast seid dem war nichts mehr.




AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Also ein öffentliches Forum mit einer Disco zu vergleichen finde ich jetzt mal ein "bisschen" weit hergeholt.
> 
> 
> Und zum Thema, ich will hier mal relativ neutral bleiben: Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass ich doch ab und zu mal ein wenig unverschämt werde, so ist eben meine Art. Hatte deswegen bis jetzt noch keine Probleme hier bis mal auf einen Klatsch auf die Finger, also eine Verwarnung. Das finde ich gut, wenn die Mods gewollt hätten, hätts sicherlich schon mal ne längere Auszeit gegeben. Deswegen also schon mal ein Lob.
> ...



Dazu sollte sich ZAM mal äußern.

@ZAM wir sollten mal einen was darf ich was darf ich nicht FAQ machen ach moment.. .


----------



## Noxiel (6. Januar 2012)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Die meisten Mods hier sind halt einfach unglaublich überfordert und unqualifiziert.






BlizzLord schrieb:


> Kindliches getue hilft nicht grade meine Aussage zu entkräften.
> Hab auch nie behauptet das hier jeder mod unqualifiziert sei.
> 
> Fühlt euch alle mal nicht so an den Eiern gepackt.



Ich wüßte nicht wie pauschale Aussagen über die Arbeit der Moderatoren in irgendeiner Form "erwachsener" wären. Wenn du deinen Standpunkt objektiv darlegen möchtest, dann würde ich von Blankoanschuldigungen absehen. So steht die Aussage im Raum: "die meisten Mods ... [...]" seien unglaublich überfordert und unqualifiziert. Was sind denn für die die Meisten, doch wohl mehr als die Hälfte. Und da soll ich mich nicht angegriffen fühlen? 

Wenn mir unbewiesene Meinungen als Fakten vor die Füße geschmissen werden, reagiere ich nun mal auf etwa dem selben Level. 




Was Politikthemen angeht, diese wurden in der Vergangenheit mehrmals geduldet aber es war nicht möglich, denn Thread für mehr als einen halben Tag aus den Augen zu lassen, ohne das nicht im nachhinein unglaublich viele Beiträge gelöscht werden mußte. Ich bin dafür, dass sich über Politik unterhalten werden sollte, die Vergangenheit hat aber gezeigt, dass einige User mit der Verantwortung einer gesitteten Diskussion überfordert waren. Und ich kann nicht 24/7 in diesen Threads anwesend sein um schon im Vorfeld darauf zu achten, dass die Netiquette eingehalten wird. 

Es gibt User, die in der Lage sind vernünftig an einer Debatte teilzunehmen, aber es funktioniert eben nicht, nur einen begrenzten Kreis von Leuten das Recht an Politikdiskussionen einzuräumen, wenn der große Rest außen vor bleiben muß.


----------



## Konov (6. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Also ein öffentliches Forum mit einer Disco zu vergleichen finde ich jetzt mal ein "bisschen" weit hergeholt.
> 
> 
> Und zum Thema, ich will hier mal relativ neutral bleiben: Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass ich doch ab und zu mal ein wenig unverschämt werde, so ist eben meine Art. Hatte deswegen bis jetzt noch keine Probleme hier bis mal auf einen Klatsch auf die Finger, also eine Verwarnung. Das finde ich gut, wenn die Mods gewollt hätten, hätts sicherlich schon mal ne längere Auszeit gegeben. Deswegen also schon mal ein Lob.
> ...



Das Problem ist hierbei sicherlich weniger die politische Meinungsfreiheit an sich, als das Aushängeschild buffed.de.
Denn da hätte buffed sicher einen gewissen Ruf zu verlieren, wenn hier irgendwelche entgleisten Kommentare von Politik-Newbies durch den Raum geworfen werden. Nicht jeder von uns ist ein Politikwissenschaftler, der sich auch politisch korrekt ausdrücken kann.
Es ist zwar schade, weil durch die Abgrenzung solcher Diskussionen viele interessante Themen an der Community vorbeilaufen, aber das lässt sich nunmal nicht ändern, weil ja buffed teilweise auch eine kommerzielle Seite ist und nicht das Forum von Horst aus Hintertupfingen.


----------



## Legendary (6. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was Politikthemen angeht, diese wurden in der Vergangenheit mehrmals geduldet aber es war nicht möglich, denn Thread für mehr als einen halben Tag aus den Augen zu lassen, ohne das nicht im nachhinein unglaublich viele Beiträge gelöscht werden mußte. Ich bin dafür, dass sich über Politik unterhalten werden sollte, die Vergangenheit hat aber gezeigt, dass einige User mit der Verantwortung einer gesitteten Diskussion überfordert waren. Und ich kann nicht 24/7 in diesen Threads anwesend sein um schon im Vorfeld darauf zu achten, dass die Netiquette eingehalten wird.
> 
> Es gibt User, die in der Lage sind vernünftig an einer Debatte teilzunehmen, aber es funktioniert eben nicht, nur einen begrenzten Kreis von Leuten das Recht an Politikdiskussionen einzuräumen, wenn der große Rest außen vor bleiben muß.



Mhm ja, klingt natürlich schlüssig.


----------



## skyline930 (6. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was Politikthemen angeht, diese wurden in der Vergangenheit mehrmals geduldet aber es war nicht möglich, denn Thread für mehr als einen halben Tag aus den Augen zu lassen, ohne das nicht im nachhinein unglaublich viele Beiträge gelöscht werden mußte. Ich bin dafür, dass sich über Politik unterhalten werden sollte, die Vergangenheit hat aber gezeigt, dass einige User mit der Verantwortung einer gesitteten Diskussion überfordert waren. Und ich kann nicht 24/7 in diesen Threads anwesend sein um schon im Vorfeld darauf zu achten, dass die Netiquette eingehalten wird.
> 
> Es gibt User, die in der Lage sind vernünftig an einer Debatte teilzunehmen, aber es funktioniert eben nicht, nur einen begrenzten Kreis von Leuten das Recht an Politikdiskussionen einzuräumen, wenn der große Rest außen vor bleiben muß.



Eine Idee am Rande: Wäre es denn möglich ein Unterforum (ein kleines, so wie z.b. "Smalltalk-Forum", "Forenspiele") für ernsthafte Debatten und Gespräche einrichten, und dann die Leute die wirklich extrem negativ auffallen direkt aus diesem Unterforum permanent auszuschließen? Ich meine, das ist zwar ein Gaming-Forum, aber man sieht doch deutlich an den Politikthreads die trotz Verboten auftauchen das es genug Interessierte gibt.
Ich fänds wirklich klasse wenn sowas möglich wäre.


----------



## zoizz (6. Januar 2012)

Wenn es nunmal die Erfahrung mitbringt, dass es sich bei manchen Themen nicht lohnt, eine Plattform zu geben, da sich die Nutzer innerhalb dieser Themen nach spätestens 2 Seiten mehr Beleidigungen denn Argumente um die Ohren zu hauen, um ihr Gegenüber von ihrer eigenen Meinung zu überzeugen, dann ist es eine einfache kausale Schlussfolgerung, diverse Themen auszuschließen, um einen Mehrarbeitsaufwand durch Kontrolle zu reduzieren.

Auch geht eine gewisse Politikneutralität mit einem Gamerforum einher, denn wer möchte schon durch eine internetweit bekannte politisch-orientierte Tendenz einen Teil seines Klientel verlieren bzw von vornherein aussperren? Ich mein, als zB erzkonservativer Bayer würde "man" sicherlich nicht auf den Internetseiten der "jungen Freiheit" surfen.

Erfahrung + Hausrecht = kontrollierter Spielplatz.
Lasst eure scharfkantigen Sandkuchenförmchen zuhause, dann dürft ihr auch mitspielen


----------



## skyline930 (6. Januar 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wenn es nunmal die Erfahrung mitbringt, dass es sich bei manchen Themen nicht lohnt, eine Plattform zu geben, da sich die Nutzer innerhalb dieser Themen nach spätestens 2 Seiten mehr Beleidigungen denn Argumente um die Ohren zu hauen, um ihr Gegenüber von ihrer eigenen Meinung zu überzeugen, dann ist es eine einfache kausale Schlussfolgerung, diverse Themen auszuschließen, um einen Mehrarbeitsaufwand durch Kontrolle zu reduzieren.
> 
> Auch geht eine gewisse Politikneutralität mit einem Gamerforum einher, denn wer möchte schon durch eine internetweit bekannte politisch-orientierte Tendenz einen Teil seines Klientel verlieren bzw von vornherein aussperren? Ich mein, als zB erzkonservativer Bayer würde "man" sicherlich nicht auf den Internetseiten der "jungen Freiheit" surfen.



zu 1. Dagegen würde mein Vorschlag ja helfen, weil man dann einfach Flamern und Leuten die einfach nur provozieren wollen den Zugang zum "Politikteil" verweigern kann, ohne sie aus dem eigentlichen "Gamingforum" auszuschließen.
zu 2. Wenn man eine Möglichkeit der Diskussion gibt, heißt es ja nicht das man der Meinung ist. Ich meine, wenn es z.B. hier einen Thread geben würde über diese ganze NPD-Sache, dann würde ja wohl keiner sagen das buffed-Forum wäre nationalistisch oder was auch immer? Wenn es zum Beispiel einen Thread über Gadaffi und die nordafrikanischen Aufstände gäbe, würde ja keiner dem buffed-Forum unterstellen Terrorismus, Diktatoren oder Aufstände zu unterstützen?


----------



## Konov (6. Januar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> zu 1. Dagegen würde mein Vorschlag ja helfen, weil man dann einfach Flamern und Leuten die einfach nur provozieren wollen den Zugang zum "Politikteil" verweigern kann, ohne sie aus dem eigentlichen "Gamingforum" auszuschließen.
> zu 2. Wenn man eine Möglichkeit der Diskussion gibt, heißt es ja nicht das man der Meinung ist. Ich meine, wenn es z.B. hier einen Thread geben würde über diese ganze NPD-Sache, dann würde ja wohl keiner sagen das buffed-Forum wäre nationalistisch oder was auch immer? Wenn es zum Beispiel einen Thread über Gadaffi und die nordafrikanischen Aufstände gäbe, würde ja keiner dem buffed-Forum unterstellen Terrorismus, Diktatoren oder Aufstände zu unterstützen?



Zu 2: Das ist richtig, aber es gibt immer Leute, die irgendwelche Phrasen von sich geben, die nicht mehr politisch korrekt sind.
Beispiel "Schickt doch alle Ausländer raus aus Deutschland". Wenn das jemand sagen würde, wär das keine gute Werbung für buffed, auch wenn buffed und seine Mitarbeiter selbst diese Meinung nicht vertreten. 

Zum Thema eigenes Forum: Prinzipiell find ich das ne gute Idee, nur müsste man ja für so ein politik-unterforum erstmal jede Person einzeln freischalten.
Ich war mal bei einem Spieleentwickler-Forum angemeldet, vor ein paar Jahren. Die Firma nenne ich jetzt mal nicht. 
Da gab es ein Politikforum für jeden, der Lust hatte über sowas zu diskutieren. Dieses Forum war jedoch nicht für Gäste einsehbar (sehr wichtig) und es wurde jeder User einzeln auf Anfrage erst freigeschaltet.

Das ist natürlich bei einem hochfrequentierten Forum wie buffed, mit enorm viel Aufwand verbunden.


----------



## Firun (6. Januar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> zu 1. Dagegen würde mein Vorschlag ja helfen, weil man dann einfach Flamern und Leuten die einfach nur provozieren wollen den Zugang zum "Politikteil" verweigern kann, ohne sie aus dem eigentlichen "Gamingforum" auszuschließen.
> zu 2. Wenn man eine Möglichkeit der Diskussion gibt, heißt es ja nicht das man der Meinung ist. Ich meine, wenn es z.B. hier einen Thread geben würde über diese ganze NPD-Sache, dann würde ja wohl keiner sagen das buffed-Forum wäre nationalistisch oder was auch immer? Wenn es zum Beispiel einen Thread über Gadaffi und die nordafrikanischen Aufstände gäbe, würde ja keiner dem buffed-Forum unterstellen Terrorismus, Diktatoren oder Aufstände zu unterstützen?



Zu 1. Du weist schon das wenn ich jemanden irgendwo ausschließe .. dass es mir dann passieren kann das er sich hier überall im Forum ausheult ,wenn einer mal so richtig in Fahrt ist was wir ja schon hatten wird das eine ganz hässliche Geschichte.

Von Flame PMs mal abgesehen rennt der User dann im Forum rum und Spammt  das er hier Beschnitten wurde ZENSUR!!! .. ja das kann ich mir schon richtig gut vorstellen. Und jetzt nicht Lachen bitte , sowas hatten wir schon  sogar ohne ein extra Unterforum.

Zoizz hat es ganz gut beschrieben


----------

